# Gamescom: Battlefield 3, Diablo 3, Modern Warfare 3 & Co. ohne Wartezeit - Gewinnt ein VIP-Package Gold!



## TheKhoaNguyen (4. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gamescom: Battlefield 3, Diablo 3, Modern Warfare 3 & Co. ohne Wartezeit - Gewinnt ein VIP-Package Gold!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gamescom: Battlefield 3, Diablo 3, Modern Warfare 3 & Co. ohne Wartezeit - Gewinnt ein VIP-Package Gold!


----------



## Reaper02208 (4. August 2011)

Weil mein Bruder und ich Zocken mit Leib und Seele wir würden uns riesig darüber freuen wenn wir das VIP Package Gold gewinnen würden. Wir spielen Leidenschaftlich Spiele und würden gerne die Demos spielen ohne Stundenlang zu warten.
mfg Reaper


----------



## MasterOfFight (4. August 2011)

Mein bester Freund und ich fahren nun zum dritten mal nach Köln, vorher waren wir regelmäßig in Leipzig unterwegs.
Ich bin nun 20 (werde am 25 diesen Monat 21) und Spiele bereits Games seit meinem 7. Lebensjahr (mit Amiga und SNES angefangen)
Ich würde mich TIERISCH freuen hier durch den Gewinn mir die aktuellen highlights der Gamescom noch exklusiver kennen zu lernen!

MFG

MasterOfFight


----------



## Charly1786 (4. August 2011)

Ich sollte das VIP Package Gold für die Gamescom gewinnen, da ich mich schon immer sehr für PC Spiele interessiert habe und ich bis jetzt leider noch nie die Gelegenheit bekommen habe auf so ein geniales Event wie die Gamescom gehen zu können. Ich würde mich also sehr darüber freuen hier das VIP Package Gold zu gewinnen und endlich auch mal Live bei der Gamescom dabei zu sein!


----------



## Nerevarh (4. August 2011)

Ich bin derzeit und zur Zeit der Gamescom in Thailand und werde diese deshalb nicht besuchen können. Allerdings würden sich zwei Freunde sicherlich über eine unerwartete Überraschung freuen.


----------



## Raid33n (4. August 2011)

Ich und mein Kumpel Andy würden gerne das Vip Golpackage gewinnen , da wir schon seit Cmd 64 Zeiten mit Leib und Seele dabei waren und uns Jahre hinweg hinter den Bildschirm fesselten ^^ .  Auch wir waren schon bei den letzten beiden GC in Köln dabei und wissen , wie lange man für zb D3 oder SW:Tor anstehen muss , wenn man dann ein Fan des jeweiligen Titels ist (hier wartet man ja locker bis zu 4 st) . Nach 3 Demos is dann der Messetag schnell vorbei und kann so nur wenige Titel testen  . Diesbezüglich würden wir uns riesig über das Goldpackage freuen .

Wir sehen uns auf der GC ohne oder vielleicht ja auch mit dem Gold Ticket 

Raid3n


----------



## Wraith79 (4. August 2011)

Hallo PC Games,

seit meinem 7 Lebensjahr (also vor ziemlich genau 25 Jahren) spiele ich leidenschaftlich Spiele. Angefangen klein mit einem guten alten Brotkasten, dann einen netten Amiga und später kam der geliebte PC.
Seit mehr als 4 Jahren verfolge ich mind. 3x täglich das geschehen in der Spielewelt über PC Games, keine Seite wird von mir so häufig besucht wie Eure.
Hier liest man viel Lustiges, aufregendes, neues (glücklicherweise auch mal altes) und auch manchmal nur Quatsch 
Noch nie habe ich eine Spielemesse besucht (ok in meiner Lehre war ich mal auch der jährlichen Elektromesse in Dortmund).
Ich habe keine Ahnung was mich erwartet aber nach Eurem Flyer den ich als Abonnement (jippiiieh) bekommen habe, haben ein Arbeitskollege und ich spontan gesagt "Da müssen wir hin" (Er war übrigends auch noch nie auf einer)
Ihr würdet uns dies sicherlich zu einem unvergesslichen Erlebniss machen, doch selbst wenn nicht werden wir Euch an Eurem Stand besuchen und einmal "Hallo" sagen !!

Allen anderen viel Glück und trotzdem viel Spass auf der Messe !!

~S~


----------



## Lickedy (4. August 2011)

Ich würde gerne gewinnen, da ich noch nie auf der Gamescom war. Spiele schon seit 20 Jahren und war noch nieeee da.   what a shame. Ihr könnt das ändern. Ihr habt die Macht.  Ausserdem würde sich mein kumpel auch Mega freuen. Ein Besuch an eurem Stand wäre natürlich ein muss.


----------



## WapitiBrot (4. August 2011)

Liebes PcGames-Team,
so ein Trip zur GamesCom würde mein Leben schon ordentlich bereichern. Tag für Tag schinde ich mich zur Arbeit und verkaufe übergewichtigen Menschen mit Brüsten Schuhe für einen Lohn der keine drei Sekunden für meine Sippe reicht. (Meine rotschöpfige Furie von Frau, meinen abstoßenden Sohn und die trottelige Dumpfbacke) Wenn ich dann mal nach Hause komme, werde ich nicht nur von meiner nervigen Familie bedrängt, Nein, die olle Thöle von nebenan streut dann meistens auch noch bei uns rein. Ihr Mann, der arbeitslose Gigolo, ist wenigstens so höfflich und bringt ab und zu mal ein paar Bier mit. Was tut also ein Mann in meiner Situation, der einen bescheuerten Job hat, bei dem er täglich vor fetten Weibern hocken muss und Abends bei seiner gehassten Familie verbringen und manchmal auch mit seiner Frau(uaahhh) schlafen muss und hofft irgendwann ein großer Football - Held zu werden? Richtig, er geht in die Nacktbar. Der Ort, an dem die Titten so kreisen, wie ein Mann es will und verdient. Leider steht diese nun kurz vor dem aus. Meine Trauer lässt sich noch nichtmal durch das vollgeweinte Taschentuch ausdrücken, welches ich seit dem erhalt der Nachricht bei mir trage.
Nun bitte ich euch inständig mein Leiden wenigstens etwas erträglicher zu machen und mir wenigstens ein paar Tage Urlaub von diesen Qualen zu gewähren.

So, ich hoffe ihr versteht nun meine auswegslose Situation.
In diesem Sinne
Al Bu... ehm WapitiBrot


----------



## KawZ (4. August 2011)

Mein Kumpel und ich fahren zur Gamescom nach Köln. Allerdings interessiert er sich meist nur für Shooter... Daher würde ich mir wünschen, dass er mal die anderen Seiten der Spielewelt kennenlernt, da er bereits seit seinem 6ten Lebensjahr aktiv dabei ist.

Es wäre mir eine unglaubliche Freude, ihm damit eine Freude zu bereiten


----------



## GamerTDo (4. August 2011)

Ich will das VIP Goldpackage gewinnen, weil ich noch nie auf der Gamescom war und da gerne mal hingehen würde. Allerdings habe ich gehört, das man da halt sehr lange warten muss und das schreckt halt ein wenig davor ab zur Gamescom zu gehen. Mit dem Goldpackage müsste ich dann nicht warten und könnte viele Titel testen auf die ich schon lange warte.
Deshalb würde ich gerne das VIP Goldpackage gewinnen.


----------



## shawn2007 (4. August 2011)

Meiner auffassung nach hat derjenige das ticket verdient, der sich mit leib und seele für seine spiele interessiert, jede news mit großen augen verschlingt, und sich gedanken darüber macht was das spiel einem bedeutet und was man damit assoziiert, ein spieler ist nicht nur jmd. der manisch spiele spielt, sondern ein spieler ist der, der sich genau mit seinen titeln auseinandersetzt und sie unter die lupe nimmt, sich mal einen moment zeit läßt um über passiertes im spiel nachdenkt und sich in seiner fantasie immer und immer mehr in die welt hineinversetzen kann, ohne den anschluss an die Realität zu verlieren natürlich...
So ein Spieler bin ich seid Nintendo 64 zeiten und aus diesem grund finde ich das ich eines dieser tickets verdient habe, genau wie jeder andere der sich in dieser beschreibung erkennen kann...
MfG


----------



## supabuba (4. August 2011)

Ich sollte das VIP paket für die Gamescom gewinnen, weil ich dieses Jahr das erste mal auch die Stände ab 18 besuchen darf und mit nem Kumpel auf die Gamescom gehe, der bald danach mit studieren anfängt und deswegen in ne andere Stadt zieht.


----------



## Wonneproppen (4. August 2011)

Hmm, ein Grund wäre das dieses mal vllt die Tickets dann rechtzeitig ankommen, nicht wie beim letzten Gewinnspiel wo die tickets 2 tage nach der Role Play Convention erst angekommen sind 
Ein anderer Grund wäre natürlich auch, das ich mich Brennend für einige Spiele interessiere welche man dort exklusiv schonmal sehen kann!
Also würde mich freuen wenn ich dieses mal glück haben sollte und die Tickets rechtzeitig ankommen!


----------



## Knightshadow (4. August 2011)

Ganz einfach weil ich letztes jahr durch das warten ein paar schöne spiele nich testen konnte  und dieses jahr sind noch viel bessere spiele da und es wird einfach zu lange dauern das ich mir meine favoriten alle ankucken kann  so schlimm kann es sein ohne vip ticket  deswegen würde ich mir freuen über die möglichkeit endich mal die gamescom voll zu genießen und die zeit damit zu verbringen wo für die gamescom gedacht ist die spiele zu feiern und ihre entwickler <3


----------



## ArghVerdammt (4. August 2011)

Liebe PC-Games Redaktion,

ich sollte das VIP Package gewinnen, da ich zwar jedes Jahr auf die gamescom gehe, allerdings nie wirklich die Chance habe auch etwas zu spielen. Die Warteschlangen sind teilweise so ewig lang, dass man 2 Spiele antesten kann, und dann ist der Tag schon wieder rum. Nehme man mal Diablo 3 als Beispiel. Jedes Jahr war ich direkt bei Einlass vor Ort. 5 Minuten nach Öffnung waren die Schlangen schon bei 4 !!! Stunden. So macht der gamescom Besuch nicht wirklich Spaß.

In der Hoffnung, dass ich diesmal vielleicht auch mal einige Spiele anspielen kann (evtl. dank VIP Package!), schreibe ich nun diesen Kommentar.

Hoffentlich reicht das für die Verlosung als Begründung!

Merci...


----------



## FGRaptor (4. August 2011)

Ob ich sie verdient habe, keine Ahnung. Wollte dieses Jahr eigentlich nicht gehen wegen Geld Problemen, muss fast 3k € an Miete blechen für nächstes Jahr, da ich Games Design & Creative Writing in London studiere. Aber die ganzen tollen Spiele die dieses Jahr da sein werden machen mich schon neidisch auf die die hin können. Wenn ich die Tickets gewinnen würde wäre das aufjedenfall toll und für mich ein Grund meinen Lebensstandard noch weiter zu senken um es mir die Reise doch zu gönnen. Is aufjedenfall immer schön dort um der Branche näher zu kommen.


----------



## Lazuscar (4. August 2011)

Das ist nun mein 3. Versuch zur Gamescon nach Köln zu kommen. Und da wäre es natürlich perfekt, wenn man sich ohne lange warten an den ganzen Massen vordrängeln kann. xD
Natürlich spiel ich auch sehr gerne spiele und möchte da so einiges antesten. Schließlich sind da einige Kandidaten die darauf warten in meinem Spieleregal zu verweilen.
Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich für jeden der PC-Games Redaktion Ü-Eier und frisch gebackene Muffins im Gepäck dabei habe? xD


----------



## DerKurde (4. August 2011)

Ich war leider noch nie auf der Gamescom weil mir jedes Jahr so eine kleine nebensächlich Sache namens "Arbeit" dazwischen gekommen ist . Letztes Jahr bin ich an dem Gamescom Wochenende sogar für einen Kollegen eingesprungen damit er dort hin fahren konnte...
Dieses Jahr kann ich !!!endlich!!! hin und ich würde mich Riesig über die Karten freuen und mitnehmen würde ich meinen Mitbewohner mit dem ich seit Jahren zusammen Zocke ... von Dota, Diablo, Call of Duty bis WoW !

Ich finde gerade ich sollte die Karten bekommen damit ich endlich dieses große Event in vollen Zügen genießen kann !!


----------



## kueli (4. August 2011)

Ich habe das VIP Paket verdient, weil ich PCGames Abonnent der ersten Stunde bin (damals als es noch nicht mal Floppys als Beilage gab und wir nur mit einem Stein und Holz spielen mussten, weil es nicht anderes gab!) und schon über mein Rentenalter bin (ja ich habe die fiese 3 vorne  ) und damit einfach nicht lange lange stehen kann!

Ohne das VIP Paket überlebe ich also die Gamescom nit und das wollt ihr sicher nicht verantworten


----------



## DrProof (4. August 2011)

Ich hab das Pack verdient weil ich der kritischste und unfreundlichste User von PCGames.de bin.


----------



## spambacon (4. August 2011)

Ich würd das VIP Paket gerne gewinnen, da ich leider keinen ganzen Tag da sein kann und trotzdem gerne Diablo 3 ansehen würde, was ich so aber leider nicht kann, da die Warteschlangen bestimmt megalang sein werden.

Mann ich bin so gierig auf das Game, ich zogg seit Monaten schon wieder D2 von vorne bis hinten durch, einfach um die Qual des ungeduldigen Wartens auf D3 zu lindern^^.


----------



## Kelldor (4. August 2011)

Meine Freundin bzw. zukünftige Frau und ich heiraten in der Woche nach der GamesCom. Zur Entsapnnung und Ablenkung vor unserer Hochzeit haben wir vor zur GamesCom nach Köln zu fahren, wie wir es schon die letzten Jahre gemeinsam getan haben. Wir sind beides Spieler und haben uns auch über das Spiel Herr der Ringe Online kennen gelernt, daher ist Gaming auch eines unserer gemeinensamen Hobbies. 

Mit dem VIP Goldpackage könnten wir die Zeit noch mehr geniessen und uns vollkommen entspannen und vielleicht schon etwas von der Nervosität loswerden die uns jetzt schon befällt. Es wäre noch so ein richtig schönes Highlight. 

PCGames würde uns somit schon eine Art vorzeitiges Hochzeitgeschenk machen.


----------



## Dopecrawler (4. August 2011)

wir hier alle am rumheulen sind 'ich will die tollen spiele antesten...',
weicheier ... passt bloß auf, das der duke euch so nicht sieht!

ich will das vip-pack haben ... und habe es verdient,
weil ... einfach deshalb, weil es so ist!
keine rührseelige story, kein gejammer, kein nix!

ihr wollt locaust den arsch aufreißen und helghast zum frühstück verspeisen?!
tze, das ich nich lache, ihr seid doch alle höchstens der bubblegum,
den ich kaue!!

also los, gebt mir das pack ... or i'll make you all cry like little babies!!!


----------



## Reflex92 (4. August 2011)

Hallo PC Games,

ich sollte das *VIP-Package Gold*, da ich bereits die letzten beiden Jahre auf der Gamescom war - und deshalb nur zu gut weiß - dass ein Besuch der Gamescom nicht gleich beideutet: alle Spiele anzuspielen.

Ich bin nämlich letztes Jahr direkt nach Messebeginn losgesprintet und musste mich trotzdem hinter eine 3-stündige Warteschlange von Diablo 3 anstellen. Mein Bruder wollte - und konnte - nicht so lange anstehen, weshalb das Anspielen dann leider auch etwas weniger Freude bereitete. Weiteres Anstehen haben wir dann komplett ausgelassen und bloß einige Durchmärsche durch die Hallen vorgenommen.

Deshalb bitten wir Euch: Gönnt uns dieses Jahr die Freude, einmal die Gamescom zu besuchen und keine lässtigen Warteschlangen vor sich zu haben. Gerade dieses Jahr sprechen und nämlich wieder sehr viele Spiele zu, die uns gefallen.

Wir wünschen den Gewinnern jedefalls schonmal sehr viel Spaß auf der Gamescom 2011 und würden uns natürlich sehr viel mehr freuen, wenn wir die Glücklichen wären!

LG


----------



## Cordinho (4. August 2011)

Ich möchte das Vip-Pack haben, da ich im letzten Jahr fast 2 Stunden für Fallout angestanden habe und nach 5 Minuten Spielzeit von den "netten" Bethesta Leuten wieder hinaus gebeten wurde...


----------



## Chriscool (4. August 2011)

Verehrtes PcGames-Team,
  Seit jeher machen Computerspiele einen wichtigen Teil meines Lebens aus, zwar mit Abstand nicht den wichtigsten, aber sie sind dennoch von großer Beduetung für mich. 
  Denn ich sehe Spiele nicht nur als einfachen Zeitvertreib an, sondern fast schon als eine Art Lebenseinstellung, für die Entwickler Unmengen an Zeit und Leidenschaft investieren, sprich, es stehen Menschen und Schicksale dahinter. Eben diese gewichtige Tatsache habe ich seit jeher versucht zu würdigen und das geht eigentlich nirgendwo besser als auf der Gamescom und noch dazu mit einem VIP-Ticket, wodurch ich noch viel mehr von dieser großartigen Welt die für so extrem viele Menschen inzwischen sehr lieb und teuer ist. Und diese Begeisterung würde ich nur zu gerne mit meinem besten Freund teilen, dem ich in letzter Zeit die Welt der elektronischen Unterhaltung näher gebracht habe und ihm nun auch dieses I-Tüpfelchen zeigen möchte, was in den letzten beiden Jahren leider nicht möglich war. Außerdem würde ich auch sehr sehr gerne euren Lesterstand besuchen um mit euch zu Palavern und meine Hefte unterschreiben zu lassen, was zwar ehrlich gesagt nicht das absolute Highlight der Messe wäre, aber doch ein wichtiger Programmpunkt für mich.
  Und darum bitte ich euch mir das VIP-Ticket zu geben.


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. August 2011)

Ich denke ich hätte das VIP-Pack verdient, weil ich mir die letzten beiden Jahre auf der GC die Beine in den Arsch gestanden hab und darauf dieses Jahr verzichten könnte 
Außerdem bin ich ein passionierter Zocker und PCGames-Leser und -User und werde euch immer treu bleiben


----------



## hoshisun (4. August 2011)

Ich möchte das VIP-Pack einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich immer noch erzürnt bin, dass die größte und beste Spielemesse dank eines albernen Instituts von Leipzig nach Köln umgezogen ist und ich somit nicht mehr 70km sondern 450km zurück legen muss um trotzdem noch sagen zu können: "Ich war auf jeder, beginnend von der ersten GamesConvention, bis zur letzten GamesCom, dabei". Gerade weil ich bisher jeder Messe einen Besuch abgestattet habe und bei den Kölner auftritten sehr entäuscht gewesen bin was die langen Wartezeiten anbelangt, will ich dieses VIP-Packet  *heul* *flenn* usw...


----------



## LuckySl3vin (4. August 2011)

Ich wills,Ich wills,Ich wills,Ich wills  weil die Gamescom das coolste Ereigniss in Deutschland jedes Jahr ist und ich mich schon darauf freue am Pc Games Stand zu sein, zu chillen und meinen Gutschein aus der Abonnierten Pc games einlösen. Hab mir extra schon zwei Tagestickets für Samstag und Sonntag geholt ^^ und in meinem Kalender jeden Tag bis zur Gamescom ein neues Kreuz gemacht muhahaha.....bald ist es soweit xD dann gehts wieder raus in die große welt der Games!!!  Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die größte Freude und meine würde sich ins unendtliche steigern wenn ich das VIP Ticket hätte  GAMESPCGAMESCOM FOR EVER


----------



## oUtbraKer (4. August 2011)

Hallo PC Games,

bei Videospielen geht es mir in erster Linie um den reinen Spielspaß. Da dieses Jahr sehr viele für mich interessante Spiele anspielbar sind und ich einen etwas längeren Anfahrtsweg von 5 Stunden habe, und das weiter anstehen den Spielspaß sehr in beschlag nimmt, würde ich mich unheimlich über das VIP-Ticket freuen. Das VIP-Ticket mit all den Extras wäre das Ultimative Erlebnis obendrauf und würde die Gamescom unvergesslich machen. Aus den gerade gennanten Gründe würde ich mich riesig über das VIP-Package freuen

Mit freundichen Grüßen


----------



## Shakadelic (4. August 2011)

Ich würde gerne das VIP-Package gewinnen, weil ich bisher leider noch nie auf der Gamescon war - jedes Jahr kam etwas dazwischen. Ich möchte, dass mein erstes Mal ein außergewöhnliches wird.  Ich wollte eh mit genau einem Freund hinfahren! Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die Stände von Activision und THQ und bin schon seit Wochen aufgeregt. 
Bitte erfüllt einem hart arbeitendem Mann einen Wunsch. Natürlich würde ich auch ohne hinfahren (dieses jahr wird es klappen!), aber mit VIP-Package wäre es ein Traum-Wochenende!


----------



## Tydal (4. August 2011)

Weil ich auch mal wichtig sein will!


----------



## ArghVerdammt (4. August 2011)

Cordinho schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Vip-Pack haben, da ich im letzten Jahr fast 2 Stunden für Fallout angestanden habe und nach 5 Minuten Spielzeit von den "netten" Bethesta Leuten wieder hinaus gebeten wurde...


 
so ein Käs... Fallout Raum war ohne Zeitbegrenzung


----------



## MrAss (4. August 2011)

Ich bin bereits seit zig Jahren ein leidenschaftlicher Spieler  und großer E-sport Fan.
Meiner Meinung hätte ich das VIP Package auf jeden Fall verdient, denn ich bin die letzten 3 Jahre (also erst zur Games Convention, ab 2009 dann die Gamescom) regelmäßig zur Messe gereist um mich über die neuesten Spiele Highlights zu informieren und diese an den Ständen zu testen, doch sind die Wartezeiten immer sehr lange bei den begehrten Titeln, so dass man nicht in der Lage ist alle Games die man sich vornimmt anzuspielen, auch besichtigen kann. Ich erwähne nur mal nebenbei, dass man bei Blockbustern wie Diablo oder CoD gerne mal um die 4 bis 5 Stunden ansteht. Unmögliche Zeiten die man nur als wirklich großer Fan durchstehen (oder durchsitzen) kann.
Leider reichte die Zeit nicht aus um Assassins Creed, Cod Black OPs oder Dragon Age 2 anzuspielen, darum bitte ich euch liebes PCGames-Team gönnt mir dieses Jahr doch mal einen etwas entspannteren Besuch in Kölle 

mfg MrAss


----------



## Max1809 (4. August 2011)

Es ist das erste mal, dass Ich auf der Gamescom bin. Es wäre schon richtig cool dann sowas zu gewinnen. Das VIP-Package klingt wirklich genial.

Ich freue mich total auf BF3 ... wirklich sehr!  (Ist euch bestimmt aufgefallen, dass ich euch schon n paar News zu BF3 gepostet habe). Aber ebenso freue ich mich wirklich sehr auf Skyrim  

Ich weiß nicht, bei sowas zu gewinnen liegt mir eig. net ... aber sowas lest ihr sicher oft. ^^ 

Also, ich würd mich sehr freuen ... wäre sehr nett  Lasst das Glück mein sein


----------



## alex2011 (4. August 2011)

Hallo PC Games,
Tja warum sollte gerade ich dieses VIP-Paket bekommen? Es wäre für mich der gerechte Ausgleich für einen bisher äußerst bescheidenen Sommer. Es fing alles vor 3 Monaten an als ich aufgrund einer Knie-OP mein Ticket für Rock am Ring wieder abgeben musste (unnötig zu erwähnen, dass dies schonmal ein wirklich mieser Start in den Sommer ist). Anschließend durfte ich die einzigen warmen Tage in diesem "Sommer" auf Krücken und mit einer äußerst warmen Schiene ums Knie zu Hause verbringen, anstatt meinen Freunden im Freibad Gesellschaft zu leisten. Und auch jetzt ist immernoch nicht an Fußball spielen oder ähnliches zu denken, da ich noch immer in der Reha-Phase bin. Vor zwei Wochen habe ich auch noch erfahren, dass der geplante Spanien-Urlaub auch nochmal überdacht werden muss, da das gebuchte Hotel plötzlich geschlossen wurde. Nun kommt auch noch erschwerend hinzu, dass meine Freundin ab nächster Woche ein Jahr im Ausland verbringt (langes, einsames Schlangestehen ist in so einer Situation wirklich nicht zu empfehlen!) und so eine Gamescom-Woche voller Aktion wohl eine willkommene Ablenkung bietet. Ihr seht also, der Sommer war für mich bisher alles andere als rosig und dieses Paket wäre eine super Gelegenheit dem ganzen doch noch eine andere Richtung zu geben. Außerdem ist für mich, als Gamescom-Gänger der ersten Stunde, das erste Jahr in dem ich sämtliche Stände ohne Einschränkung besuchen kann.
Also wie gesagt, es wäre eine riesen Freude hier zu gewinnen!


----------



## KMarv (4. August 2011)

Ich denke, dass ich das VIP-Packet verdient habe, weil ich der einzige bin, der es im Falle einer Zombie-Apokalypse richtig ausgenutzt hätte bzw. weiter ausnutzen würde. Ich wäre dieses Jahr nämlich das erste mal als Volljähriger auf der Messe und will sie also möglichst komplett geniessen können. Das dadurch entstehende Vergnügen wäre durch die zwei VIP-Tickets nahazu unermesslich, achwas, es wäre unermesslich riesig. Kommen wir jetzt zu der Zombie-Apokalypse: Durch mein enormes Vergnügen würde mein Gedächtnis nahazu alles löschen, was nicht auf dieser Messe geschieht, mit Ausnahme meiner patentierten Regeln für eine Zombie-Apokalypse. Also würde ich eine solche Apokalypse problemlos überleben können und somit den restlichen Überlebenden meine Erfahrungen mitteilen und somit ihr Endzeitdasein verschönern. Das zweite Ticket wäre eindeutig für meinen Kumpel, der das gleiche nur im Falle einer Alieninvasion durchführen könnte. 
P.S.: Wenn wir gewinnen, nehme ich bereitwillig die ganze Redaktion in unser Survivor-Camp auf!


----------



## Jeggred (4. August 2011)

Schickt User "Krampfkeks" hin - der hat in letzter Zeit fast mehr coole/interessante News ausgegraben, als die Red.


----------



## waka0072 (4. August 2011)

*delete*


----------



## Defendor (4. August 2011)

Ich würde mich unbändig über ein VIP Paket freuen, da ich so meine 3  Gamescom-Tage mit Übernachtung noch mehr genießen könnte und ich mit  diesem Ticket fast so wichtig wäre wie meine Helden von der PCG 
Als besonderen Anreiz MIR das Paket zu vermachen biete ich mich  hiermit an, als leichtbekleidete, männliche Hostess für den  Computec-Stand zu erscheinen und würde mich freuen, wenn Rossi mitmachen würde.

Dabei könnten auch neue lustige Fotos entstehen wie dieses vom letzten Mal 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

P.S. Dass ich mich letztes Jahr 3 mal bei "The Old Republic" angestellt habe obwohl es immer ca. 3 Stunden Schlange waren spricht im Übrigen auch für mich und es wäre so phänomenal wenn ich da dieses Jahr einfach so reinspazieren könnte. 
BITTE! BITTE! BITTE!


----------



## Nobody187 (4. August 2011)

also ich hätte gerne das VIP Package weil ich schon mit 12 Jahren das Zocken angefangen habe und immer noch mit 38 Jahren leidenschaftlicher Zocker bin, nur eben Fun Gamer wie halt auch der rest aus unseren FunClan.
Und weil ich Battlelfield schon von 1942 angezockt habe bis zum BFBC2+Vietnam Pack,und ich gerne mal auch mal was gewinnen würde im RealLife  und viele FOTOS machen will


----------



## Freak993 (4. August 2011)

Die Gamescom ist so wunderbar, 
da wär der Preis doch unvollstelbar.
Allein der Gedanke mich erfreuen lässt,
endlich raus aus meinen Nest.

Wie mein Herz frohlocken würde,
wenn die Schlange ist keine Hürde.
Sofort würd ich Saltos springen,
wenn ich mein Held lass ringen.

Egal welch Spiel mein erstes wird,
solang der virtuelle Feind drin stirbt.
Mit unglaublicher Lust und Vorfreude,
trete ich dann in das Gamescom Gebäude.

Doch muss ich leider gestehen,
ich bitte euch es auch zu verstehen.
Ich auf der Gamescom noch nie war, 
ich weiß, der Gedanke, furchterbar.

Denn man es hielt für eine Gefahr,
da mein Alter hatte zu wenig Jahr.
Das Problem, ich sag, es ist gebannt,
mein Alter hat die 18 genannt.

Deswegen flehe ich euch an,
ich hoff ich bin doch euer Mann,
der den Preis für sich bestimmen kann.

von Alexander D.


----------



## waka0072 (4. August 2011)

Hi,

ich verdiene das VIP-Package Gold, weil ich der  größte Gamescom und PCGames Fan überhaupt bin. So gut wie jeden Tag bin  ich auf der PCGames Seite um immer aktuell zu bleiben, danke dafür  !.  Ich war auf der Games Convention 2002 in Leipzig als kleiner  Stoppelhobser mit meinem Bruder und wurde sofort infiziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  seit dem habe ich fast keine Games Convention / Gamescom mehr verpasst.  Also sind mir Warteschlangen für heiß ersehnte Titel durchaus bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (4 Stunden bei Diablo 3 anstehn ist der Rekord  <3). Aber so etwas nimmt man halt in Kauf also leidenschaftlicher Zocker!

Die  Chance auf das VIP-Package Gold zu haben und eventuell sogar noch zu  gewinnen lässt mein gaming Herz allein höher schlagen. Es wäre ein Traum  für mich das Wochenende auf der Gamescom zu verbringen und das ohne  Warteschlangen.... nur der Gedanke daran macht mich als hardcore Fan  schon ganz wuschig . Die Begleitperson  wäre natürlich mein Bruder,  welcher jener war der mich zu diesem Hobby gebracht hat. Sollte ich  wirklich mal Glück im Leben haben und mal was gewinnen und wäre in der  Lage ihn damit zu überraschen würde er einen Herzinfarkt erleiden ^^  genau wie ich.

Als Schlusswort vielleicht noch ein bisschen zur  meiner Person um das ganze ein wenig besser   nachzuvollziehen. Ich bin  23 Jahre alt aus dem schönen Wiesbaden und bin Azubi als  Fachinformatiker der Systemintegration. Hab mir mit meinem älteren  Bruder (30) ein Zimmer geteilt. Er hatte natürlich den ersten Computer  was bei uns ein Amiga war. Ich wünschte ich hätte ein Bild davon damit  ihr sehen könntet wie ich immer neben ihm gesessen habe und drauf  geachtet habe was er da so spielt . Als er dann einen neuen Computer  bekommen hat und ich den Amiga von ihm war z.B ein Tag an den ich mich  heute noch erinnere, es war wie Weihnachten, Geburtstag, Ostern, etc...  auf einmal. Seit dieser Zeit sind Computer und gaming einfach ein Teil  von mir, mit Leib und Seele.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Patrik G.


----------



## Chills0n (4. August 2011)

Ich hab das VIP Package verdient weil ich dieses Jahr das erstemal auf die Gamescom gehe und es etwas besonderes werden soll.


----------



## Bazillus (4. August 2011)

Ich habe bisher jeden Battlefield Teil ausgiebig gespielt.
Bei der Alpha hatte ich leider kein Glück, dass Spiel anzutesten.

Da ich es kauuuuuuuuuum noch erwarten kann, wäre es beruhigend zu wissen, dass ich es an der Gamescom antesten kann.

Bisher bin ich noch nicht auf der Gamescom gewesen, diesesmal werde ich wohl nicht drum herum kommen.


----------



## Bananengottt (4. August 2011)

Ich putz hier nur.... aber das VIP Package würd ich wohl doch ganz gern haben


----------



## DerSchlachter (4. August 2011)

Ich bin mit 34 Jahren einfach zu alt um in einer Schlange von gefühlten 18 Km zu verharren. Mir hat es letztes Jahr schon die Knie gerissen. Musste mich bei den leicht bekleideten Damen abstützen. Diese konnten dann allerdings ihren Job nicht mehr erfüllen. Somit würdet ihr nicht nur mir, sondern auch denen einen gefallen tun. Also rettet mich bitte..........


----------



## Daishi888 (4. August 2011)

Ein besserer Grund fällt mir nicht ein;

Ich überschreite dieses Jahr noch die magische 30 und habe meine erste PC Games gekauft, da gab es die mit diesen komische Plasikdingern... ah jetzt weiß ich es wieder; Disketten! 
Habe im laufe der Jahre einige Abo's und war immer treuer Fan.
So, sollte langen oder? 


Außerdem kann ich dann evtl. auch den ein oder anderen von der Radktion bzw. Computec mal kennenlernen. Würde mich freuen. 
Wobei, wenn ich den Pass bekommen sollte, habe ich wahrscheinlich dafür keine Zeit oder dann doch eher?! Fragen über Fragen...

So, her damit jetzt, bitte!

Gruß
Daishi


----------



## YJeeper (4. August 2011)

Ich habe es am meisten verdient, denn ich bin die ärmste Wurst der ganzen Welt, nachdem ich folgendes getan habe: Ich habe meiner Frau vor kurzem ein Pferd (JA, ein Pferd!) gekauft, seitdem bin ich arm....Arm an Frau die Abends zu Hause ist, Arm an Geld was ich ausgeben kann für den Rechenknecht und Games, Arm an Auto womit auch auch mal weg kann, Arm an abwechslungsreicher Unterhaltung/Konversation in unserem Bekannten- und Verwandtenkreis (Bla, Bla, Pferd, Bla, Bla, Wieher, Bla, Hotte Hüh, laber Sülz......der ein oder andere wird es kennen vielleicht), Arm an Abendbrot was ich mir nun wieder selber machen muss (okay, das sieht man mir nicht an, aber....)......etc. pp.
Daher wäre ich nun gerne Reich an VIP-Tickets, die mir dieses wahrscheinlich einmalige Vergnügen bereiten könnten, um dann zusammen mit meinem besten Kumpel über die Gamescom zu schlendern, die Spielehighlights zu geniessen und diesem Pferde gedöns zu entkommen.

Bitte, liebe PC Games, PC Games Hardware und Games Aktuell, seid mit mir mitfühlend und erleichtert mir das "Arm" sein für ein paar Tage. Der ein oder andere wird sicher mit mir mitfühlen können!

Dank und Gruß, Pierre


----------



## Tarem (4. August 2011)

Ich sollt das Vip package erhalten will ich nicht auf die messe kann.
ich muss nachschicht bis zum samstag morgen arbeiten und am sonntag hab ich a volleyballturnier


----------



## looser111 (4. August 2011)

Warum ich einen VIP Pass bekommen sollte? Dafür gibt es sicher mehrere Gründe, und ich lasse mal gleich den Grund aussen vor das ich ein ganz ganz toller Mensch bin. 

Ich arbeite mir seit nun mehr 3 Jahren als schlecht bezahlter Azubi-Knecht den Arsch in der Metall-industrie ab... Und dann soll ich nun noch 9 Euro meines schwer verdienten "Vermögens" zahlen um mich 5 Stunden für Battlefield 3 und co. anzustellen? Nachdem ich die Serie von beginn an unterstützt habe? ich bitte euch! selbiges trifft auch für die Elderscrolls, Call of Duty und diablo Serie zu, ja ich zocke halt gerne...

Ein weiterer Grund ist das ich keine Konsole besitze und somit echt "true" bin, und damit natürilch nur die Pc Industrie unterstütze.

Ausserdem und jetzt kommts... Ich bin kein Abbonent... Ich kaufe mir eure Zeitschrift seit Jahren trotzdem monatlich, damit ich euch besser unterstützen kann. (kein Werbegeschenk und keine Ersparnis für mich = mehr Geld für euch)

Und zu guter letzt gehe ich vielleicht doch besser auf nummer sicher und weise euch darauf hin das ich ein ganz ganz toller Mensch bin, wie kann es auch anders sein als Zocker 
und da ich wie schon erwähnt ja so ein klasse typ bin hab ich auch gleich jemanden der das 2. ticket bekommt und dieses auch wirklich verdient hat 

liebe grüße Dario


----------



## Donalds (4. August 2011)

Warum ich ein VIP Pass bekommen sollte ?! Ganz einfac,weil ich als Klonkrieger auf die GamesCom gehe und in der Rüstung nicht so lange in der Warteschlange stehen kann


----------



## Bomberjackenjoe (4. August 2011)

Also ich würde den Pass gerne haben,weil
-Ich von meinen Freunden sitzen gelassen wurde und nun allein fahren muss und nicht solang allein anstehen kann...
-das mein Erster Besuch ist
-ich ein unglaublicher Fan von Skyrim und Co. bin
-ich die PC Games liebe(schleim schleim schleim)
Und weil ich Kekse mitbringen werde!!!


----------



## McLooovin1992 (4. August 2011)

Warum ich den Pass kriegen sollte? - Meine Freundin, die ich überredet habe mitzukommen, hat am 20.08 ihren Geburtstag und ich möchte sie mit den Pässen überraschen, weil sie den Tag, wegen mir, umplanen musste und am Anfang schon sauer war. Ich möchte alles neue ausprobieren, aber auch nicht meine Freundin an ihrem Geburtstag stundenlang warten lassen.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (4. August 2011)

Ich würde mich außerordentlich über das VIP-Package freuen, da das ein guter Anlass für meinen ersten Köln-Besuch wäre & ich meine Freundin damit überraschen könnte, die dieses Jahr beruflich auf der Gamescom ist 
Außerdem würde ich gerne das PCGames-Team persönlich treffen, was damals in Leipzig leider nie geklappt hat.
Falls Interesse besteht, könnte ich dann auch meine ca 30cm-Narbe am Bein vorführen, die mich in der Vergangenheit leider vom Anstehen an langen Schlangen abhielt.


----------



## der-jan (4. August 2011)

Würde mir sehr wünschen ich bekomme die Pässe, denn dann würde ich die ungenutzt zu Hause liegen lassen und auf der Gamescom gibt es keine Aktion wo irgend einer grinsend an Leuten vorbei geht die selbst Stundenlang warten müssen.

Da wird immer von ner "Spielergemeinschaft" oder "Community" gesprochen und dann sowas.
Wäre besser ihr verlost Ticket für die Pressetage - da freuen sich die Gewinner auch, haben ggf auch mehr Ruhe als Samstag Sonntag - aber an den Public Tagen sollten alle Besucher gleich behandelt werden.

Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor allen Enthusiaten, die echt 4-5h anstehen um "ihr" Spiel mal ne kurze Zeit anzudaddeln - ich selbst lass seit Jahren die die Stände mit den langen Schlangen links liegen und schau mir eher die "kleineren Titel" (und die Mädels) an .
Da jetzt an den "Fans" vorbei zu marschieren, ne lange Nase drehen und eine auf VIP machen finde ich unangebracht.


----------



## Grey--Fox (4. August 2011)

Ich war noch nie auf der Gamescom und das obwohl ich jetzt schon seit ca. 8 Jahren
als Gamer durch gehen.

Ich hab klein angefangen. Erst war ich ein DAU, dann kam der Rang Noob und irgendwann hab ich es bis zum Boon gebracht.
Die zwischen Station "Flamer" hab ich ausgelassen. 

Mittlerweile bin ich ein ausgelassener Zocker - der auf Festem Boden steht
und die Gamer-Community liebt.

And now it's time - for Gamescom.


----------



## martianer (4. August 2011)

Ich würde mich rießig über die Pässe freun, da ich noch nie auf der Gamescom war, aus folgendem Grund da es mir die letzten Jahre Gesundheitlich nicht besonders gut ging, und ich durch meine Krankheit geschwächt war, und ich nicht hinfahren konnte. In letzter zeit geht es mir wieder Gesundheitlich ein wenig besser. Durch meine Krankheit namens Morbus Crohn (Kronischer Entzündeter Darm) bin ich zu 70% schwerbehindert geworden. Heute bin ich 16 Jahre, mir ist klar das ich sachen wie Battlefield 3 oder MW3 nicht anzocken dürfte aber über andere Games wie AC Revelations oder Mass Effect 3 (falls beide ab 16 sind) rießig freuen würde. Falls nachfrage besteht wegen meinem Behinderten Status so werde ich euch unverzüglich eine Kopie meines Perso und Behinderten Ausweises zukommen lassen. Um nochmal klarzustellen ich sitze nicht im Rollstuhl bin auch nicht Geisteskrank aber durch meine beiden OP´s bin ich schwach und gebrechlich und somit zu 70% schwerbehindert.

Liebe Grüße Martin H.


----------



## Sab44 (4. August 2011)

Hi,
ich hab während meiner Schulzeit viel gespielt, und nach meinem Abi letztes Jahr hab ich ein FSJ im Rettungsdienst und Krankentransport beim Roten Kreuz angefangen. Das läuft jetzt schon fast ein Jahr, währenddem ich leider kaum zum Zocken gekommen bin aufgrund von Nachtschichten, 12h-Schichten etc als Rettungssanitäter. Jetzt hätte ich endlich mal wieder die Gelegenheit meinem Hobby zu frönen und wäre wirklich superdankbar wenn ihr mir einen Traum erfüllen würdet und ich mir die Gamescom als VIP anschauen dürfte. Coole Aktion auf jedenfall, und danke, dass ihr sowas überhaupt anbietet!

Sab44


----------



## Para911 (4. August 2011)

Warum denn eigentlich nicht?
Ich lass dass mal so stehen...


----------



## Ted83 (4. August 2011)

Weil ich noch nie etwas wirklich tolles gewonnen habe und eine wahnsinnige Lust hätte, meine Herzensdame mit den Tickets zu überraschen! Ihr würdet also nicht nur mir eine Freude damit machen .


----------



## Yaschir (4. August 2011)

Warum ich der Gewinner des Tickets sein sollte? Naja, bin/war ja ein Verfechter der Games Convention in Leipzig wo ich, bis auf eine Ausnahme, mich als Stammgast bezeichnen würde. In Köln war ich die letzten beiden Jahre nicht, zum einen Aufgrund der doch für mich schwierigeren Anreise, aber auch aus Prinzip gegen die Verlegung.
Da die Messe dieses Jahr aber super in meinen Jahresurlaub passt und einfach soviele Toptitel angespielt werden können (D3, BF3, Skyrim, MF3, Fifa, PES, DotA 2, Asta, Assassins Creed, neues NcSoft Spiel, Anno, Star Wolves, X: Rebirth...) werde ich um Köln wohl nicht drumherum kommen. Wenn ich nun aber so ziemlich alles mal anspielen/ansehen möchte, müsste die Gamescom wohl 2 Wochen gehe, oder man braucht nen Fast Lane Ticket. Da erstes nicht passsieren wird, setze ich alle Hoffnungen in Nummer zwei (-:

Am Rande: Eine Backstage-Begegnung mit JM für mich, bzw mit Philiph Poisel/Tim B. für meine Begleitung wären natürlich das Shahnehäubchen!


So Long!
Robert


----------



## DJWhatever (4. August 2011)

Warum Ich?? Keine Ahnung. Ich zocke einfache sau gern und Gamescom war letzte jahr einfach Geil (war meine erste) und mit VIP_Bonus wäre die kommende GC ein unvergessliches Erlebnis. Hoff ihr entscheidet gut 

MFG DJWhatever


----------



## TributeKatniss (4. August 2011)

Meine Freundin und Ich wollen das VIP-Package Gold unbedingt gewinnen weil, ...

	... wir kreative Frauen sind! 
	... man Frauen nicht einfach warten läst!  (Warteschlange) 
	... jeder weiß es gilt immer „Ladys first“!  (Warteschlange)	:*

	Games bezogen:
	... wir offen für ... alle Kategorien von Games sind! 
	... die Charaktere uns ihr Leben verdanken!  
	... wir die Charaktere zum Leben erwecken! 
	... wir die Gameswelt oft vor dem Weltuntergang gerettet haben! 
	... wir durchs VIP-Package ein Level aufsteigen werden! 
	... wir beim Spielen ein Teil des Charakters werden! 
	... wir so schön sind wie Trip, uns genauso hart durchkämpfen 
	können wie Samus Aran und ihm Gegensatz zu Lara Croft auf dem
	Bauch schlafen können! 


	... Games für uns mehr sind als seichte Unterhaltung! 
	... wir den Designern, Artisten, Programmierern und Komponisten ewig dankbar sein
	werden für ihre Leistung und Kreativität die das Spiel erst zum Leben erweckt haben! THX!! :* 
	... wir die Gamesindustrie und die begleitenden Fachzeitschriften unterstützen! 

	Wir haben meiner Meinung nach das VIP-Package Gold verdient, weil wir nicht nur 
	wie jeder andere Games zum spielen Missbrauchen.  Uns Interessiert die Entwick
	lung eines Charakteres, der Aufbau der einzelnen Levels und die Entstehung der 
	Handlung. Wir selbst sind Kreativ halten schriftlich Ideen eines Spiels fest, zeichnen
 	Charaktere und blendern gerne. 




	„Das ganze Leben ist ein Game
	und wir sind nur die Abenteurer
	das ganze Leben ist ein Game
	ja und wir gamen, gamen, gamen.“

	Quelle: Hape Kerkeling - das ganze Leben ist ein Quiz


----------



## Joerg2 (5. August 2011)

Mal ne andere Frage: "Mit dem Paket kommen zwei Dauerkarten für alle drei Tage der Messe." Wieso 3 Tage? Sind es nicht 4 Tage für Privatleute und der erste für "Fachbesucher" ?


----------



## Maces (5. August 2011)

Ihr solltet mich wählen, weil die neue Wohnung alle Chancen auf einen Jahresurlaub "verschlungen" hat und die GC die einzige Messe ist die mir dieses schwere Los dieses Jahr erleichtern kann. 

Achja meine Freundin würde sich bestimmt auch total freuen und so ...


----------



## AnimalM2404 (5. August 2011)

Also eigentlich wollte ich jetzt was erzählen von Freundin, die ohne mich auf's Festival fährt, von Bandkollegen die mich zu einem Auftritt im Hippie-Outfit drängen... es gibt so einiges.

Aber seien wir doch ehrlich: Der wahre Grund ist, dass ich endlich Hand an Diablo 3, Battlefield 3 und Skyrim legen muss, da ich sonst noch durchdrehe : )


----------



## schmanzbild (5. August 2011)

Ich will das VIP Packet gewinnen weil
1. Uns unser Reallife wichtiger is als für ein Spiel ne halbe Stunde zu warten
2.Wir viel Interesse für die Spiele welt haben aber dafür lohnt sich auch keine Stunde warten dafür gibs doch wichtigeres oder?


----------



## Heckscher (5. August 2011)

Weil meine Frau und ich seit 6 Jahren WoW spielen und wir gar nicht mehr wissen, wie die Welt um uns herum ausschaut. Wir müssen einfach mal wieder an die frische Luft!
Außerdem brauchen wir Alternativen, wenn die WoW-Server wieder einmal streiken. Die besten Alternativen finden wir natürlich auf der Gamescom.

Lange Wartezeiten unter Menschen würden wir übrigens auch gar nicht überleben, die einzigen Menschen in unserer Umgebung sind der Post-Bote und der Pizza-Mann (der schon einen Zweitschlüssel für das Haus hat damit er die Bestellung, ohne uns zu stören, abliefern kann).


----------



## mimc1 (5. August 2011)

Allso das ist schön das ihr das alle so Planen müsst ich gehe einmal vor die Tür und habe da schon die Messe Hallen Der GC hahahaha


----------



## wadafag (5. August 2011)

Weil ich vor lauter pcgames lesen nichtmehr außer haus komme und das ein vip package mich dazu zwingen wuerde diese einmal wegzulegen. Naja zumindest so lang ich auf der Gamescom bin.


----------



## Akahitoienari (5. August 2011)

Warum man ausgerechnet mir das Gold Package geben sollte?? .. Puuhh keine Ahnung vielleicht weil ich ein ehemaliger Spiele Redakteur bin.. oder weil ich auf Youtube meine Fans habe die mich dort schon gern treffen möchten.. nene das ist alles nichts.. ich möchte auf die Gamescom weil.. naja weil das halt so ist


----------



## sekerboy (5. August 2011)

..... weil ich jeden tag alle news bei pcgames.de nachlese


----------



## Nihiletex (5. August 2011)

Weil ich alleine für Diablo 3 schon mehr als 10 Stunden angestanden habe, die Zeit hätte man besser mit PC Games lesen verbringen können!


----------



## mimc1 (5. August 2011)

Weil ich der Welt, meinen freunden, meiner ganzen familie somit einen riesen gefallen tuen könnte und Live von der Gamescom berichten könnte und seid jahren Faszinierter Pc Spieler bin ( Konsolen sind nicht für mich) Aber es ist auch noch nicht zu spät. Durch Deutschland muss ein Ruck gehen.

Und der bin ich


----------



## EVOCrawler (5. August 2011)

...,weil es hier relativ frisch ist und ich mich dringend in einer großen Menschenmege aufwärmen sollte.


----------



## Sinthore (5. August 2011)

Warum? Weil ich hier rein aus Prinzip reinschreib. Und nicht wegen so nem VIP Package. Wer braucht das scho .... gief


----------



## Panth (5. August 2011)

Ganz einfach wieso ich es bekommen sollte : D , Alle meine Freund haben  bereits ein Ticket , ich noch nicht. So nun fände ich es genial unangemeldet aufzutauchen und an ihnen vorbeizuschweben, wenn sie wieder mal ihr Zelt in der Diablo 3-Anstell- Reihe aufgeschlagen haben.

Gruß der Soul


----------



## FlashGT (5. August 2011)

Es sollte für jeden klar sein,das dies eine einmalige Chance ist auch mal zu sehen welche Dimensionen es ausser vor dem PC zu sitzen sind.Man sollte gebührend Rispekt gegenüber so einer Sache mit zu bringen.Jeder der gerne gamed möchte so eine chance auf dem Goldteller presentiert haben eingeschlossen mich selbst.Mir war es bisher versagt worden auf dem "Event" schlecht hin zu gehen.Bisher hörte ich immer davon von Freunden aussem Clan wie super es war und was es alles neues gibt.Auch Familien Väter wie ich es bin würden gern so ein Geschenk bekommen .

Aber Gründe warum ich es seien sollte kann ich nicht beantworten ,aber jeder der dies bekommt hat es verdient !Ich drücke allen die Daumen.


----------



## nortean (5. August 2011)

Warum?? Weil ich letztes jahr am Diablo 3 Stand schon 6 stunden warten musste und weil ich ein Pc spieler bin (konsolen gefallen mir nicht so) der gerne so spiele wie Diablo 3 und Battlefield gerne spielen möchte


----------



## mister-gutsy (5. August 2011)

naja weil die Gamescom nicht mehr in Leipzig ist und ich deswegen mindestens
100 € dafür bezahlen muss um dabei zu sein und wenn ich das VIP Package Gold,nicht gewinne nur anstehen müsste und ich 100€ umsonst ausgegeben hätte -_- und weil ich mich RIESIG FREUEN würde wenn ich (mal etwas) gewinneich will unbedingt mal Diablo 3 spielen der 2. Teil war schon geil (außerdem spielt mein Biolehrer Diablo 2 )
man schaft es einfach nicht zu Diablo 3 reinzukommen weil viel zu viele anstehen


----------



## tarnvogL (5. August 2011)

Ich bin seit meiner Kindheit leidenschaftlicher Spieler und zurzeit Student im Bereich New Media Design. Mein großes Ziel ist es, später in der Entwicklungsbranche von interaktiven Spielen mitzuwirken und möchte mehr Erfahrung zu gewinnen, indem ich vor Ort mit den Publishern/Entwickler reden, realistisches und konstruktives Feedback geben und auch selbst dazu lernen kann. Ich wäre sehr dankbar über das VIP Package, da ich bisher noch nie auf der Gamescom war und dies somit ein einmaliges Erlebnis für mich und einer guten Freundin werden könnte, die ebenfalls eine begeisternde Spielerin ist 

Edit:
Zudem lese ich in diesem Artikel merhmals täglich alle neuen Kommentare und merke, dass es durch die steigende Anzahl an  Kommentaren immer schwieriger wird, ausgelost zu werden. Ich möchte deshalb nochmals betonen, wie wichtig mir das VIP Gold Package und die Gespräche mit den Entwicklern sind. Ich und meine Begleiterin würden uns deshalb außerordentlich freuen wenn ihr uns diese tolle Zeit ermöglichen könntet.

viele Grüße,
Julian


----------



## pakachu (5. August 2011)

Weil ich mit 3 Kumpels dieses Jahr zum ersten mal nach Köln auf die Gamescom fahre und dort meinen 18 Geburtstag mit ihnen feiern werde, das wäre einfach nur geil, wenn wir dort nicht in den Warteschlangen warten müssten, denn dann hätten wir einfach noch viel mehr Zeit abends in Köln Party zu machen!  Wäre einfach ein geiles Geburtstagsgeschenk von euch!


----------



## B4llY (5. August 2011)

Weil ich als erfahrener Gamer noch einen kumpel zu einem Gamer machen möchte.  Vorallem zu einem PC spieler weil er nur ne ps3 hat und er hat mir versprochen wenn er ein geiles game auf der gamescom sieht und spielen kann, kauft er sich ein PC womit er dann mit mir zockt.  Und die Tickets wären perfekt dafür um ihn den geilsten Start in die gamerszene zu zeigen.^^


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (5. August 2011)

Ich möchte diesen VIP-Gold-Pass aus diversen Gründen:
Zunächst natürlich weil man weniger warten muss, und zwar weit weniger. Und wenig warten ist gut, weil man so sehr viel mehr sehen kann. Und ich will mehr sehn. ich zocke schon seit ich denken kann und zocken ist meine Welt. Darum gehe ich dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal auf die Gamescom, um mehr über mein Hobby zu erfahren, neue Leute zu treffen, die das gleiche Hobby haben. Dabei stehen Spiele und Publisher wie:

*A*ssassins Creed: Revelation
*B*attlefield 3
*C*all of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 
*D*iablo 3
*E*lectronic Arts
*F*ar Cry 3
*G*oldeneye 007: Reloaded
*H*alf Life 3
*I*nemeri: A Familiar World
*J*ane's Advanced Strike Fighters
*K*alypso Media
*L*ucius
*M*ass Effect 3
*N*intendo
*O*rion: Prelude
*P*cGames (alias Computec)
*Q*uake 6
*R*age
*S*tarcraft2: Heart of the Swarm
*T*HQ
*U*bisoft
*V*alve
*W*arhammer 40k: Space Marine
*X*com
*Y*eti Sports 2
*Z*OGames

und etliche weiter. Zu viele für 4 Tage, erst recht wenn man pro Spiel 5 Stunden warten muss.  So kann man zwar immer noch nicht alles sehen aber deutlich mehr, ohne dabei sich die Füße und zustehen. Also auch ein Gesundheitlicher Vorteil . Aber ihr macht damit nicht nur mich froh und Glücklich sondern auch einen Menschen aus meinem Umfeld, der mir und euch ewig Dank bar sein wird. Daneben bringt der VIP Pass einwenig die Spielwelt ins Reallife.
In Spielen sind wir was besonders, retten welten und erbauen Welten. Hier sind wir alle gleich, keiner lässt und vor und wir können nicht mal eben die Streitaxt raushohlen oder den Wächter verzaubern. Aber mir dem VIP-Pass wird das möglich. wir wirken einfach "VIP" auf Wärter und zack sind wir drin. 
Würd mich riesig freuen wenn ich solch einen VIP Pass bekommen würde.

NilsonNeo4


----------



## Mux269 (5. August 2011)

Ich hoffe, dass ich den VIP-Gold-Pass bekomme, da ich das erste mal zur GamesCom gehe und mir mit meinem Kumpel alle Spiele anschauen zu möchte.
Zuerst sah es nämlich so aus, dass wir nicht hin könnten, doch jetzt hat es doch noch geklappt und  wir freuen uns schon auf alle Neuheiten die vorgestellt werden.

Deswegen wäre ein VIP-Gold-Pass wircklich klasse, da man dann wircklich alles genießen kann und nicht die meiste Zeit mit Warten verbringen muss.


----------



## suuD (5. August 2011)

Mit meinen nun 27 Jahren, habe ich einiges zu erzählen: Ich habe virtuell auf Menschen und andere Kreaturen geschossen, bin in der Kluft der Beschwörer triumphal über die Richtfelder gezogen und habe ebenfalls mit kleinen bunten Lichtschwertern üppige Legosalate kredenzt. 

Selbstverständlich habe ich massig Freunde - ich weiß alles über sie - zumindest erzählen sie mir das im Voicechat tagtäglich. Ich habe sie zwar noch niemals gesehen aber das ist okay, schließlich hause ich gerne in diesen dunklen Gemäuern, nachweislich hat zu viel Licht 2 entschiedene Nachteile. Zuerst kann man auch ohne eine am USB Port programmierte Taschenlampe (welche man sich an seinen gescripteten 8 Bit Hut klemmt) aus dem Haus und mein Teint leidet sehr merklich unter zu viel Licht. Letztens, beim encodieren aller GPS Signale in unserem Garten, bin ich leider eingeschlafen. Der Teufel bestellte natürlich die Sonne und es kam was kommen musste - ich wurde BRAUN! Die Hölle auf Erden, ich wurde behandelt wie ein Reallife NERD. Diese furchtbaren Menschen, die sich freiwillig ohne Kleidung dieser teuflischen Sonne aussetzen und dabei auch noch SPAß haben! Sich verabreden um zusammen etwas zu unternehmen obwohl der Videochat viel effektiver wäre - wie will man sich auch bitte im Kaffee die neusten selbst  geschriebenen Programme zeigen? Tze - Hinterwälder! 
 
Nun kam natürlich was kommen musste, als sich mein Vorrat an Pizza und einem nicht näher definierbaren braunen Brausegetränk dem Ende zuneigten, musste ich aus dem Haus. Vorher plante ich diese Odyssee natürlich über Googlemaps, es konnte nichts schief gehen aber es ging etwas schief. 

Ich wurde von einem Mädchen angesprochen und merkte dieses seltsame Gefühl in der Magengegend, wessen  Auslöser nicht durch eine Repairfunktions in der Runtime hätte beseitigt werden können. Mir zitterten dieKnie und ich sah plötzlich alles wie durch eine rosarote Brille - WOW - das ist also  diese "augmented reality " - hat Potential! Ich stotterte ca. 10 Minuten durchs Gespräch, wir sprachen über alles möglich, Installationsroutinen, Benchmark Tests und wir haben sogar ein wenig über schmutzige Sachen gesprochen - Grand Theft Auto - aber das soll hier unser Geheimnis bleiben *hihi*. Dieses Mädchen hat mich angezogen, wunderschöne, blasse Gesichtsfarbe. Eine niedliche und viel zu große schwarze Hornbrille und ihr Kleidungsstil erinnerte mich an all meine Googleergebnisse über „fantasy anime“. Wir tauschten Nicknamen und IM Adressen und verabredeten uns bald in der "Summoners Rift". Wir wurden ein Paar.
 
Nun liebes PCGames - Team, sie wird auf der Gamescom sein, mit ihren Freundinnen. (Ja sie hat tatsächlich reale Bekanntschaften und ich muss sogar sagen, dass ich das mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so nerdig finde!) Ich möchte mit meinem treuen Weggefährten Yerb, dessen Stimme ich ebenfalls jeden Abend im Voicechat vernehmen kann nun auch zur Gamescom. Als Belohnung für seine Tapferkeit und sich uneigennützig in meine Dienste zu stellen, will ich es ihm wenigstens ermöglichen Spiele ohne Wartezeit antesten zu können! Ihr will ich fernab von ASCII Smilies nun endlich meine Liebe beweisen und wie sollte das besser gehen, als
mich bewusst und nur für Sie in die Realität zu stürzen?
 
Bitte helft mir!


----------



## unlug (6. August 2011)

Weil ihr auch einmal was für mich tun könnt.....
ich bitte euch gebt mir das teil


----------



## Blaze122 (6. August 2011)

Ich spiele seit meiner Kindheit am PC, ich habe die Battlefield Serie komplett durch, habe Viel Zeit mit Freunden und fast genauso Viel Zeit am PC verbracht. Ich besuchte Die Games Convention jedes Jahr, jedes Jahr stand ich unzählige Stunden in Warteschlangen meiner Spiele Favoriten. Jedes Jahr aufs Neue musste ich den mehr als den halben Tag in irgendeinem Gedränge einen kurzen Blick auf die Spiele werfen und wurde dann wie Vieh weitergetrieben, damit die nächste Charge einen Blick erhaschen durfte.

Ich spiele Seit mehr als 5 Jahren in einem Clan, habe Viele Tolle und weniger Tolle Momente erlebt. Wir gehen Dieses Jahr als Clan auf die GC und halten unser Clantreffen dort ab. 

Wenn Ihr mir dieses VIP GOLD Paket schenken würdet, könnte ich endlich mal die Spiele richtig testen, könnte endlich die Produzenten von DICE kennenlernen, denen ich mehr als 1500 Std (Bf2) und rund 1000 Std (BF 2142, Vietnam, BC2) verdanke, also mehr als 2500 Stunden unglaublich viel Spass, Spannung und Teamwork.

Also Bitte PC Games, gönnt einem Spieler der (fast  ) ersten Stunde ein riesen Geschenk, und schenkt mir das VIP Gold Paket, ich habe es mir verdient.

Wenn nicht durch das Spielen selbst, so doch durch tägliches lesen eurer HP und auch des Magazins, durch ständiges durchforsten des Internets nach neuen Infos über die Lieblingsspiele und vorallem nach unzähligen Jahren und Stunden in den Warteschlangen der Games Conventions und nun auch Gamescom....!!!

BITTE PC GAMES    TUTS FÜR EINEN Treuen PC Spieler und einen weiteren Freund, der bisher auch nicht das Glück hatte und immer nur anstehen musste!

Es wäre das Geschenk des Jahres!!


----------



## MDMMDS-Black (6. August 2011)

*helft den frauen*

Liebes PC-Games-Team!

Jahr für Jahr werden arme Frauen (wie arme Tiere vor der Urlaubszeit) einfach abgegeben weil sich keiner Gedanken machen will wie man sie artgerecht unterbringt. Lasst nicht zu, das ich dieses Jahr wieder meine Freundin an dem Mädchen-Stylingtourbus abstellen muss, weil ich mich in einer langen Schlange anstelle. 

Hier der Beweis…



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis!

Liebe Grüße
Frank & Jenny


----------



## FREAKed (6. August 2011)

Weil ich nach Newswriter endlich mal wieder was richtig zu tun bekommen möchte!

Newswriter? Richtig, war jahrelang News-Mod von Wolfenstein-City.de und habe bereits die letzten 4 Jahre die GC, GCO und GamesCom mit einer umfassenden Coverage begleitet.

Auf der GC hatte ich den Vorteil, dass ich 2 Mal auf Einladung von Action-Vision vorort war und im seperaten Business-Bereich Interviews führen durfte, unteranderem mit Paul Wedgwood und anderen Entwicklern bei Activision zur damaligen Zeit.

Durch diese glücklichen, exklusiven Umstände und dass die Games Convention eine Hausmesse für mich war, gelang mir täglich eine umfassende Berichtserstattung.

Seit es die GC nicht mehr gibt, sondern nur die GamesCom, hat auf Grund der Unterbringung in einer Unterkunft die Möglichkeit einer täglichen Coverage stark gelitten, doch der Spass und das Interesse daran blieben weiterhin. Und auch dieses Jahr sehe will ich wieder ausführlich über alle 4 Messetage berichten und da käme eurer Angebot für mich und meinen fotografischen Begleiter ganz recht.

Wir wären natürlich auch bereit euch sämtliche verfassten Texte und verwendeten Bilder mit samt Rechten zur Verfügung zu stellen und zu übertragen. 

Ihr möchtet sicher auch einen Nachweis meiner unzähligen Behauptungen, so hab ich mal aus unseren News-Archiv rausgesucht, was noch existiert, seit der letzten Umstellung. Bitte nicht wundern, unser aktuelles News-System setzt ähnlich wie euer Kommentar-System hier auf ein Foren-CMS. Aber so ist es einfacher zu zeigen, alls wenn ihr 300 News-Seiten durchblättern müsst.


GamesCom 2010
Gamescom 2010 - Der Bericht

Gamescom 2009
GamesCom 2009: Zusammenfassung
GamesCom 2009: Der Freitag
GamesCom 2009: Donnerstag

GCO 2009
Games Convetion Online 2009: Zusammenfassung

GC 2008
Games Convention 2008: Sonntag und Resume
Games Convention 2008: Freitag
Games Convention 2008: Samstag
Games Convention 2008: Donnerstag
Games Convention 2008: Mittwoch
Games Convention 2008: Der Auftakt beginnt

GC 2007
Games Convention 2007 - Das Große ET:QW Interview!
Games Convention 2007 - Part I
Games Convention 2007 - Der Auftakt beginnt


----------



## Worrel (6. August 2011)

martianer schrieb:


> ... durch meine beiden OP´s bin ich schwach und gebrechlich und somit zu 70% schwerbehindert....


Kann man da nicht vor Ort irgendeine Warteverkürzung rausschlagen? Wenn du nachweislich nicht 4 Stunden in einer Schlange stehen kannst, wäre es ja schon ein Skandal, wenn man dir deswegen den Zutritt zu einem bestimmten Stand /Probespiel nicht gewähren würde ...



EVOCrawler schrieb:


> ...,weil es hier relativ frisch ist und ich  mich dringend in einer großen Menschenmege aufwärmen sollte.


 ... wobei du dich allerdings besser in der grossen Menschenmenge aufwärmen kannst, umso länger du darin herumstehst und wartest ...


----------



## papma (6. August 2011)

Guten tag! 
Ich sollte die vip-tickets der Gamescom gewinnen, da die Mayas den Weltuntergang auf das Jahr 2012 datiert haben. Viele Menschen würden an dieser stelle sagen was ein Schwachsinn
Diesen Menschen würde ich sagen, sie haben vollkommen Recht. Aber was ist wenn die Mayas doch recht behalten? 
Nun man sollte dann in seinem Leben möglichst viele dinge getan haben, wie z.B. heiraten, Kinder kriegen, ein dickes Auto fahren und einmal nach las Vegas zu fahren. Da ich aber mit meinen zarten 19 Jahren keine Familie gründen kann und mir auch das Geld fehlt, um nach las Vegas zu fahren, muss ich mich nach Alternativen umsehen. Da kommt ein Besuch, als vip Besucher der Gamescom gerade richtig, denn man würde als einer von wenigen Menschen betrachtet werden der die  letzte Gamescom( laut der Mayas ) als vip Besucher gesehen  hat. 
Diesen unvergesslichen Augenblick würde ich gerne zusammen mit einem Freund erleben wollen.
Ps: Rechtschreibfehler sind vom Autoren gewollt


----------



## marcohfm (6. August 2011)

Ich finde ich sollte gewinnen, weil es doch iwie dass perfekte geschenk für meinen 18ten geburtstag wäre


----------



## Glantir (6. August 2011)

Ich sollte gewinnen, denn ich bin seit 2 Jahre jedes mal dabei, konnte mir aber noch nie die richtig begehrten Spiele ansehen da die Schlange dort einfach viel zu lang war... So blieb mir bisher nur übrig, mir die hübschen Mädels anzugucken. Dieses mal würd ich gern beides haben, Spiele wie Assassins Creed, Battlefield usw. und hübsche Mädels! ^^


----------



## Ielandrya (6. August 2011)

Ich liebe meinen Freund und ich will ihm eine Freude machen. Durch seine Diplomarbeit hat er weniger Zeit für Spiele und ist zunehmend immer gestresster. Weil uns die Spiele verbinden, freuen wir uns schon das ganze Jahr auf die Gamescom. Besonders Starcraft, Mass Effekt, Skyrim und Diablo haben es ihn angetan, wobei ich allerdings eher GildWars2 sehen möchte. Schon letztes Jahr hat er mir zur Liebe auf die Diablo verzichtet, damit wir nicht 5 Stunden anstehen. Wenn wir dieses Jahr ohne VIP tickets hinfahren würden, würden wir wieder nur sehr wenig von der Gamescom sehen und auf einige Spiele verzichten, da wir nicht nur 1-2 Spiele sehen wollen. Ich will das er an dem Tag mal Spaß hat und sich nicht noch über streßiges Schlangestehen unnötig aufregt. In meinen Augen hat er es verdient, weil er immer hart arbeitet, da er zu hohe Ansprüche an sich selbst hat und egal was passiert immer für mich da ist. Und in Form dieser Karten könnte ich ihm zum kleinen Teil zeigen, was er mir bedeutet (Indem ich mich hier blamiere ^^).


----------



## freakplayer (6. August 2011)

Weil ich noch nie bei der Gamescom war und ein Spielefanatiker bin (Battlefield 3 hats mir besonders angetan dieses Jahr). Jedes Mal als ich mir es vorgenommen hab hinzugehen, kam was unvorhergesehenes auf, was mich daran gehindert hat, sei es Arbeitstechnisch (bin Bäcker) oder Privat.

Mfg


----------



## Neudi (6. August 2011)

Ich sollte gewinnen weil ich die Messe, bzw. ihren Vorgänger, seit nunmehr 6 Jahren aufsuche und letztes Jahr sogar am Donnerstag 500 km Morgens hin gefahren und Abends wieder 500 km zurückgefahren bin, nur um auf der Messe zu sein. 
Jedes Jahr stand ich dabei in extra langen Schlangen, z.B. habe ich 2006 3 Stunden lang gewartet um ET Quakewars spielen zu können.
Da fänd ich es doch sehr angenhem einmal an all diesen Schlangen vorbeispazieren zu können, eine Begleitung hätte ich natürlich auch noch am Start (ein Kumpel der in Bochum studiert). 
Also bitte wählt mich, damit sich die lange Anreise diesesmal extra lohnt.


----------



## Hanson1tewahl (6. August 2011)

Ich sollte gewinnen, weil die Gamescom seit Jahren für mich und meine Freunde  DAS Highlight des Jahres ist. Mit allem drum und dran. Gamescom heisst für uns: 4 Tage, Messe - Camp - Spass !

Gruß raus. Hanson1tewahl.


----------



## zeldafan1 (6. August 2011)

Ich würde gerne gewinnen, da ich mich für alle Arten von Computerspielen interessiere, von Minecraft bis Battlefield und noch nie auf einer derartigen Messe war. Ich würde mir gern vorab kommende Spiele wie BF3,  MW3 (speziell der Vergleich zwischen den beiden) und Skyrim ansehen.


----------



## Nurscheisimkopf (6. August 2011)

Ich würde mich über diesen Gewinn freuen da ich die beiden letzten zwei Jahre auf die Gamescom gehen wollte, jedes mal jedoch aus termintechnischen Gründen nicht konnte. Dieses Jahr klappt es endlich, ich bin zum ersten mal dabei!


----------



## dennisz0 (6. August 2011)

Ich würde mich riesig über diesen Gewinn freuen, da ich unbedingt Skyrim, Battlefield 3, Modern Warefare 3, Diablo 3 und vieles mehr ansehen möchte. Da eignet sich dieses VIP Package am besten um auch möglichst schnell all die Games zu sehen. Da machen mir auch die 450 km Hin- und Rückfahrt ein Riesen-Spaß!


----------



## Grizzleysucks (6. August 2011)

Ich habe mir extra Urlaub für die Gamescom genommen und würde mich echt freuen wenn ich meine #zeit dann dort auch gut nutzen kann


----------



## Blasterishere (6. August 2011)

Ich würde soo gerne gewinnen. Ich war bisher eher selten auf der Gamescom, vorallem da mich die ewig langen schlangen immer sehr genervt haben. Nachdem man sich für 2 Games angestellt hat war schon der ganze tag um und ich konnt nicht annähernd das sehen wozu ich eigentlich gekommen bin. Da wäre das Fast Lane wirklich wundervoll und die Gamescom würde sich endlich zum ersten mal zu 100% lohnen! Guild Wars 2, BF3, Risen 2, Anno, MW3 und so viele schöne Spiele mehr. Ich könnte dann auch ausgiebig auf meinem YT Channel von berichten und was weiß ich nicht noch alles 
Das wäre mein Grund warum ich mir momentan nichts sehnlicher wünschen würde.


----------



## LordKain (6. August 2011)

Ich würde mich sehr über die beiden Tickets freuen, da ich zusammen mit meiner Freundin - mit der ich bereits letztes Jahr auf der GC war, die langen Schlangen jedoch abschreckten - nicht nur begeisterter Fan vieler Spiele bin, sondern auch aus deisgntechnischer Sicht großes Interesse an der Welt der Spieleentwicklung habe. Dies zeigt sich z.B, in der recht erfolgreichen Mod für TES IV - Oblivion namens "Adash - Stadt der Magie". Da eine Fortsetzung des Projekts auch für TES V geplant ist, würde es sehr helfen z.B. einen Blick auf dieses Spiel bereits im Vorraus werfen zu können. Doch auch viele der anderen vorgestellten Spiele interessieren mich sehr aus den beiden genannten Gesichtspunkten. Zusätzlich natürlich auch die Anwesenheit diverser Spielefirmen, die nach Nachwuchs vor Ort suchen. Da unser Budget und unsere Zeit derzeit beschränkt ist, würden die Tickets dabei wirklich sehr, sehr helfen.


----------



## Nazrim (7. August 2011)

Ich würde mich riesig über die beiden Tickets freuen, da ich letzte Woche meine letzte Klausur für dieses Semester geschrieben habe und ich nach einer zwei-monatigen exzessiven Lernphase dringend ein bisschen Erholung brauche und mich innerlich schon nach Diablo 3 verzehre :>.


----------



## TerenZ (7. August 2011)

Wieso sollte ich das VIP-Package gewinnen wollen? 
Nun, schon seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr verfolge ich wie sich Gaming entwickelt. Es fing schon mit Titeln wie Age of Empire an, ging bis hin zu Unreal oder Battlefield. Ich kann mich bis heute noch an BF 1942 erinnern. Wie unrealistische Panzer gegen noch unrealistischere Büsche fuhren und die Panzer in Flammen aufgingen. Und nun? Wir schreiben das Jahr 2011. Schauen wir uns die Spiele heute an, so sehen wir in welche Richtung die Spieleindustrie gegangen ist und gehen wird. Die Spiele wurden immer realistischer, schöner, interessanter und besser!
Wenn ich ein VIP bekäme, würde ich endlich mal die Zeit haben mir alle Spiele der Zukunft anzuschauen, und in Gedanken (und auch Zuhause) mal in der Zeit zurück zu gehen und mir die Spiele von damals anzuschauen, und zu vergleichen. 
Mit solch einem Ticket würde man mir und meinem Bruder nicht nur einen großen Gefallen und etwas gutes Tun, sondern man würde uns auch die einzigartige Gelegenheit geben sich gemeinsam durch das Gelände zu tummeln und sich alle Spiele in Ruhe anzuschauen, sich drüber zu unterhalten, und drüber zu diskutieren in welche Richtung Gaming geht und was in 10 Jahren auf einen warten wird. Und mit ein wenig Glück mit den Entwicklern zu sprechen oder sich mit Spezialisten zu unterhalten und mehr zu erfahren. 
Ohne solch ein Ticket könnte man sich nur 2-3 Spiele anschauen, und das sind meistens die, die man sowieso schon kennt.

Mfg TerenZ


----------



## zShow (7. August 2011)

tja warum sollte ausgerechnet ich das package gewinnen? wüsst ich auch gerne...

ich gewinne nie was, warum sollte es dieses mal anders sein? das würde ja das gleichgewicht der erde...nein halt...des gesamten universums durcheinander bringen. das post-apokalyptische zeitalter würde auf uns einbrechen und das alles nur, weil pcgames doch tatsächlich MIR das vip package zukommen ließ?

neeeeee, das kann und darf nich passieren....oder doch? ich meine, bock hät ich ja schon, auf die letzten tage der menscheit nochmal auf dicke hose zu machen und auf der gamescom den dicken otto raushängen zu lassen mit dem VIP pass.

aber diese gravierende entscheidung liegt nicht in meiner hand. es gebührt der pc games redaktion nach dem rechtmäßigen gewinner zu trachten....und die menscheit zu retten...oder auch nicht?!


----------



## Nebelkrieger87 (7. August 2011)

Ich bin mit der Gamingszene aufgewachsen, spiele schon von klein auf PC-Games.
Wie schon seit vielen Jahren freue ich mich auch dieses Jahr auf die Gamescom zu fahren. Natürlich habe ich meistends eine Begleitung dabei, weil alleine macht es nur halb soviel Spass  Sie hat einfach eine grossartige Atmosphäre und viele Aussteller präsentieren die neuesten Spiele vorort.
Ich als treuer Leser eurer Zeitschrift würde mich sehr über ein VIP-Package freuen, da mein Kumpel und ich soviele Teststationen wie möglich ohne lästige Wartezeit testen möchten.

MfG Nebelkrieger


----------



## darkbesenstiel (7. August 2011)

Nunja ich mir fällt der ein oder andere Grund ein warum ich das VIP Package haben möchte aber das wäre dann ja das übliche "Bla Bla".
Ich sollte es bekommen, weil ich es nicht weiterverkaufen möchten(wenn das überhaupt möglich ist), was bestimmt den ein oder anderen schon in den sinn gekommen ist. Außerdem würde es meinen Ausflug zu Gamescom total abrunden, neben den Flug nach Köln und dem Hotel.

Sollte ich nicht das Glück haben ausgewählt zu werden Wünsche ich den Gewinner viel Spaß damit und an alle andern...Celebrate the games!


----------



## DarkForce11 (7. August 2011)

Ich würde gerne das VIP Package gewinnen, da ich am Mittwoch vor der Gamescom meine Bachelorarbeit in Physik abgeben muss und danach dringenend Entspannung brauche. Nicht an langen Schlangen stehen zu müssen würde dass Vorhaben den ganzen Stress mit einer geballten Ladung Skyrim, Mass Effect 3, Diablo 3, SWTOR und Battlefield 3 fortzuwaschen deutlich erleichtern 

Freu mich auf jeden Fall total auf die gamescom.

Schöne Grüße
dark-force


----------



## Thunder192 (7. August 2011)

Hallo liebes PC-Games Team,
erstmal danke, dass ihr uns die Chance gibt überhaupt diese Karten zu bekommen.
Ich sollte die Karten bekommen, da ich jetzt knapp ein halbes Jahr für diese 4 Tage spare ( Hotel etc. , was garnicht so leicht ist als Schüler. (; ) Es wäre natürlich sensationell wenn ich das VIP-Package Gold gewinnen würde. Ich bin ein sehr großer Spiele Fan was die ganze Sache an Wert für mich noch einmal steigern würde. Dieses ist das 2te mal, das ich auf die Gamescom gehe, letztes Jahr war ich auch schon da, zwar nicht ganz einsatzbereit (Fuß gebroche), aber nun gut es war trozdem super. Ein weitere Grund ist, dass ich die Karten voll und ganz ausnutzen werde.
Es wäre echt super wenn ihr euch für mich entscheiden würdet.
Ich wünsche allen noch viel Spaß auf der Gamescom!
Und Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner (hoffentlich ich (; )

Viele grüße 
Thunder 192


----------



## Lindenau1975 (7. August 2011)

Ich möchte gerne das Ticket gewinnen, weil ich die Messe nutze um mit den Community Managern oder den Entwicklern in Gespräch kommen möchte. Ich brauche keine goodies oder Messebabes.

ich fahre am Freitag hin und freue mich auf die Gespräche und Diskussion vor Ort.
Letztes Jahr habe ich Topware mit Two Worlds II und die Leute von Oblivion Lost vom Stalker Stand.
Auch schön war letztes Jahr der Typ vom Intel Stand, der uns leider nix zu Operation Flashpoint erzählen konnte, als Gegenleistung an ca. 200 Wartenden Leuten vor direkt beim Entwickler abgeliefert hatte (leider zum Unmut der anderen  )

Wie Enemy Terretory rauskam, hatte ich mit der Entwickler einen Rechner aus dem MP Match genommen und mit mir  eine Stunde Privatvorführung gemacht, gleiches bei Sacred II.

Wenn Ich es nicht gewinne, drücke Ich allen Gewinnern die Daumern


----------



## leckmuschel (7. August 2011)

ich sollte es bekommen, weil ich einen hirntumor habe und nur noch 2 monate zu leben habe ^^
dementsprechen verpasse ich auch bf3 und die anderen großen titel.


----------



## Deathknight888 (7. August 2011)

Ich möchte das Paket, da ich seit zwei Jahren Gamescom-Erfahrung ziemlich gestresst bin von diesen ewig langen Warteschlangen, was an sich ja nicht unbedingt ein Problem ist, aber ich kann leider nur Samstags zur Gamescom, da ich Freitags schlecht die Schule schwänzen kann, was daran liegt, dass ich ab morgen im 13ten Schuljahr bin (Würde ja auch kaum auffallen, dass am Gamescom-Freitag mit die 3-größten Zocker unserer Schule, wir fahren zu dritt ^^, fehlen würden)


----------



## bigsnake810 (7. August 2011)

Ich war noch nie auf der Gamescom, und wenn ich Gewinnen sollte könnte ich mir das Ticket sparen, da ich schon für Hotel , etc. genug zahlen muss.

Gruß


----------



## Raikario (7. August 2011)

Ich würde das Paket gerne bekommen, da ich noch nie auf der Gamescom war und dieses Jahr endlich meine Freunde überreden konnte mich zu begleiten. Die Tickets selbst könnte ich mir zwar gerade so noch leisten aber zusammen mit dem Hotelzimmer und Zugfahrt wird das ganz schön teuer für meine Verhältnisse... Die VIP Karte wäre das perfekte Geschenk für mich, weil ich dann auch nicht ewig und drei Tage in der Schlange stehen müsste um endlich 20 Minuten spielen zu können (trotzdem wäre es mir das Wert  ). Außerdem LIEBE ich Merchandise Zeug und alle Arten von Boni oder Geschenken und hoffe das ein Gamescom T-shirt dabei ist  

MFG Rai

PS: Ich wundere mich ja das hier noch nicht so viele teilnehmen.


----------



## Necromancer666 (7. August 2011)

Weil ich auch endlich mal was gewinnen will!


----------



## dercoburg (7. August 2011)

Ich würde gerne das VIP - Paket gewinnen, da viele meiner Kollegen zur Gamescom fahren und ich mir leider nicht das Ticket leisten konnte, da ich zu viel für Hotel, Anreise etc. zahlen müsste. Da ich aber sehr gerne diese Jahr dort hin würde, weil dort echt viele neue Topgames vorgestellt werden, die mich brennent interessieren und man die Möglichkeit hat sie anzuspielen, finde ich, ich hätte das VIP - Paket verdient


----------



## Punaraz (7. August 2011)

Es wäre echt geil wenn ich das Paket gewinnen dürfte. Ich und ein echt guter Freund gehen seit 2007 zur GamesCom, einige male auch 2 Tage. Aber wir haben noch nie das geschafft was wir uns vorgenommen haben. Immer sind ein paar geile Sachen einfach nicht zu schaffen da man Stunden stehen musste. Würde mich echt freuen wenn ich ausgewählt werden würde, dann bin ich zuversichtlich das wir endlich mal alles sehen können.

Mfg Punaraz


----------



## Hildiswini (7. August 2011)

Hallo liebes PCGames Team,
schonmal vorweg einen großen Daumen nach oben, für diese tolle Aktion.
Tja, warum sollte gerade ich das VIP Package Gold gewinnen?
Nunja, schon seit ich ein kleiner Junge bin ist Gaming mein größtes Hobby und nicht mehr aus meinem Leben wegzudenken. Ich zocke für mein Leben gern und informiere mich stets auf eurer Webseite und in eurem Heft über die neuesten Themen und Entwicklungen in der Gaming-Szene. Da ich kein bestimmtes Lieblingsgenre habe und mich stattdessen für viele verschiedene Spiele interessiere, würde es wieder eine Qual werden, mich auf der Gamescom für ein paar Stände entscheiden zu müssen und mir die Beine in den Bauch zu stehen. Doch mit eurer Hilfe könnte ich die Tage in vollen Zügen genießen und mit meinem Freund viele der neuen Spiele antesten, auf die wir schon so sehnlichst warten.
Deswegen würde ich mich wie ein Schneekönig darüber freuen, wenn ich den Preis gewinnen würde und ich dadurch genügend Zeit hätte, mich zusammen mit meinem Kumpel auf die Highlights der Messe zu stürzen und mit den Leuten vor Ort über die vielen Neuheiten zu reden und zu diskutieren.
Ich drücke allen anderen Teilnehmer auch die Daumen und hoffe, dass die Gamescom viele Überraschungen parat halten wird.

Liebe Grüße
Euer Hildiswini


----------



## Coxer810 (7. August 2011)

Weil ich seit der ersten Pc Games Ausgabe im Oktober 92 jede Ausgabe gekauft habe und ihr würdet mir einen Traum erfüllen , da ich bis jetzt noch nie auf die Gamescom gekommen bin , weil ich einfach zuweit weg wohne und kein Auto habe. Doch mit diesem Pack könnte ich wohl endlich einen Freund überreden die lange Reise zu unternehmen.

Gruß


----------



## mechico (7. August 2011)

Liebes PC-Games Team,

da ich in meiner Beziehung sexuell genötigt werde und mir meine Freundnin versprochen hat, mich nur dann wieder zu Kräften kommen lassen, wenn sie nun endlich Diablo 3 ohne lästige Wartezeit  - die gestattet sie mir nämlich auch nie - genießen kann. Weil ihr sicher nachvollziehen könnt wie es ist, gnadenlos von einer lustgetriebenen, östrogenüberladenen Furie gejagt zu werden, werdet ihr hoffentlich Mitleid empfinden und mich und meine geschundenen Lenden retten, wenn es auch nur wenige Tage sein sollten. Helft mir und ihr helft allen unterdrückten Männern, welche sich nie trauten, ihre Stimme gegen häusliche Gewalt zu erheben!

Schönen Gruß,

Christian


----------



## Mandavar (7. August 2011)

Meine Freundin hat am 19.08. Geburtstag, und wird 23 Jahre alt. Ich würde Ihr bestimmt eine RIESIGE Freude machen, wenn ich ihr so ein Packet geben könnte. Sie liebt die Gamescom (und ich auch), und wir waren zusammen die letzten 3 Jahre da und auch immer brav an eurem Stand gewesen.


----------



## MixXxKilla (7. August 2011)

Es wäre super, wenn ich das VIP Package Gold gewinnen würde, da ich einfach mal wie die wichtigen Leute durch einen seperaten Eingang gehen würde und außerdem die GamesCom mich schon seit Jahren fasziniert und ich nun einmal die Chance hätte, die Merchandises der verschiedenen Spielehersteller zu bekommen ohne dabei ein blaues Auge zu kassieren.


----------



## JekHyde (7. August 2011)

Hallo liebes PC Games Team,

mein Kollege und ich werden auch dieses Jahr wieder den Weg aus Gelsenkirchen nach Köln auf uns nehmen und mit Freude über das Messegelände schlendern. Wir beide sind Anhänger der ersten Stunde und haben bisher ALLE Games Conventions (R.I.P) und Games Coms mitgemacht.

Gerade die Ausflüge zur Games Convention genießen (auch wegen der teils langen Anfahrt^^) noch heute einen ganz besonderen Erinnerungsstatus bei uns 
Leider kam uns die Games Com zuletzt im Vergleich ziemlich überlaufen vor und da kommt ihr mit eurer tollen Aktion ins Spiel.

Unserer beste Messestory ist noch heute wie wir zwei mal (durch einen Securityfehler) tatsächlich und ohne es zu merken in den VIP Bereich der Games Convention kamen und "exklusiv" umgeben von ein paar japanischen Journalisten einen Blick auf Warhammer Dawn of War werfen konnten. Der Wahnsinn^^

Weil wir unseren Kollegen aber nicht weiterhin die immer gleiche Messegeschichte erzählen wollen brauchen wir dringend ein neues persönliches Highlight und da käme euer VIP-Pass gerade recht.

Königsblaue Grüße,

Sebastian B.


----------



## Petender (8. August 2011)

Because I still know how to party!

Außerdem würde ein herrausragendes Shooting für die Fotowand abliefern!


----------



## Sek (8. August 2011)

Hallo.

Da ich dieses Jahr meine Freundin endlich dazu gebracht habe mit mir auf die Gamescom zu gehen (Und das sogar ganze 3 Tage lang!), um sie endgültig von Pc Spielen zu überzeugen, wäre dieses Goldpaket eine richtig tolle Sache! Ich könnte sie mit der VIP-Eingangs Nummer beeindrucken und da wir Zeit beim Anstehen sparen bleibt sogar noch Zeit für andere Dinge. 
Es wäre insbesondere für mich interessant, da ich ab Oktober mein Studium "Informatik im Bereich Medien und Spiele mit Schwerpunkt Spiele" beginne und mein Berufswunsch Gamedesigner zu werden ist. So könnte ich mir die Präsentationen ansehen, die Demos spielen und unter Umständen Kontakte knüpfen ohne dafür ab 2 Stunden aufwärts anstehen zu müssen.
Und da ich mich schon freue Madsen und die Guano Apes live sehen zu können, wären die Backstage-Pässe für das Festival das Sahnehäubchen!
Ob ich das VIP-Package verdient habe? Schwer zu sagen, da ich ja nichts Spezielles dafür getan habe.
Ob ich das VIP-Package gewinnen sollte? Da fällt es mir schon leichter ja zu sagen, denn ich kann eine  
                                                              Liste mit guten Gründen vorlegen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich  
                                                              mich wie ein Schnitzel freuen würde!

Zusammenfassung und Ergänzung:
- 3 Tage auf der Gamescom Anwesend zur fast optimalen Ausnutzung
- Beginnender Student mit dem Ziel Gamedesigner zu werden
- Nicht nur Interesse an den Tickets für die Gamescom, sondern auch an den Backstage-Pässen für das 
  Festival
- Überzeugungsversuch die Freundin zur Zockerin zu bekehren
- Begeisterter Gamer seit dem 6. Lebensjahr ( Was immerhin schon 15 Jahre her ist)
- Exponentiell ansteigende Vorfreude auf die Gamescom



                                                                                    Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
                                                                                    und einer Priese Hoffnung,

                                                                                                                                 Sek


----------



## draghul (8. August 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin 34 Jahre alt und zocke schon eine halbe Ewigkeit. Groß geworden bin ich mit so einigen Dingen.
Z.b. : Hardware und Software
 - C64  - Commandos
     -Amiga  - Turrican 
      -Mega Drive - Street of Rage
        - Super Nintendo - Street Fighter
          -Playstation - Metal Gear Solid 
           - Dreamcast - Shen Mue
             -Playstation 2 - God of War 
              - Gamecube - Resident Evil 
               - Xbox 360 - Gears of War 
                -Playstation 3 - Uncharted 2
                 -PC  -  Tie-Fighter 
und tausend anderen Games ^^ 
Wenn ich die Zeit und das Geld auf einmal zurück bekommen würde was ich für Hardware und Software ausgegeben habe. 
Könnte ich mir wahrscheinlich einen Audi R8 kaufen und eine Weltreise machen für eine ganz lange Zeit. 
Aber den Spaß und die Erfahrungen über die Jahre oder sogar Jahrzehnte (Mein Gott bin ich alt) würde mir dann fehlen. 
Also ein schlechter tausch!
Warum ich gewinnen soll ist eine gute Frage. 
Ich bin definitiv nichts besseres wie die anderen hier im Forum.
Eine Tatsache wäre aber das ihr mir das letzte Wochenende in meiner Elternzeit wirklich mega bereichern würdet.
Danach geht es leider wieder in die Arbeitswelt und das bedeutet auch weniger Zeit für mein Zocker-Hobby. 
Mit Wechseldienst auf der Arbeit und Familie ist das halt so. ^^Ich war jung und brauchte das Geld^^
Übrigens mein alter Freund und treuer Gefährte ist mindestens ein genauso bekloppter Zocker wie ich.
Wir beide würde uns mega mega mega mega mega mega mega mega mega mega darüber freuen.

So Leute  Haut rein 

cu

P.S. : In der heutigen Zeit sind viele Spiele oft zu einfach. Dafür funktioniert alles drumherum besser.


----------



## Heartnet (8. August 2011)

Heyho liebes PC Games Team,
für mich und meinen besten Zockerkumpanen Micha wäre das VIP-Package ein gewaltiger Gamer-Traum, der in Erfüllung ginge. Das trifft wahrscheinlich auf die meisten hier zu, allerdings hatten wir beide in den letzten 3 Jahren so viel verdammtes Pech mit der gamescom und 2008 noch GC, dass ihr euch gar nicht vorstellen könnt, was ich mittlerweile alles dafür tun würde, damit der Besuch dort nur ein einziges Mal problemlos abläuft.
Es fing im Jahr 2008 an, als wir beschlossen, zu zweit für ein Wochenende nach Leipzig zu fahren, um die GC in allen Zügen zu genießen. Wir hatten alles schon lange und gut durchgeplant und unsere Vorfreude und Erwartungen waren grenzenlos. Schließlich waren wir noch Schüler und da mussten wir für den nicht unwesentlich langen Weg von Gelsenkirchen nach Leipzig + Aufenthalt dort für 2 Tage eine ganze Zeit lang sparen.
Unsere Freude erhielt einen kleinen Dämpfer, als wir dann früh morgens am Bahnhof standen und uns mitgeteilt wurde, unser Zug falle aus. Technische Schwierigkeiten. Wir ließen uns davon natürlich nicht abhalten und landeten über zig Umwege irgendwie in Leipzig. Allerdings rund 13 Stunden später. Den ersten Tag der GC hatten wir damit erfolgreich verpasst. 
Gut, einen Tag hatten wir noch. Wir waren todmüde und kaputt und wollten einfach nur noch schnell in unser Hotel, um unsere Energiereserven für einen atemberaubenden Tag auf der GC aufzufüllen. Auch dies schien uns nicht vergönnt zu sein, denn als wir im Hotel ankamen, sagte man uns, unser Zimmer sei anderweitig vergeben worden, da der vereinbarte Check-In-Termin nicht eingehalten worden sei.
So waren wir nun in einer fremden Stadt und wussten nicht, wohin. Also verbrachten wir Stunden mit der Suche nach jeglicher Unterkunft, was sich natürlich als nicht ganz leicht herausstellte. Die meisten Hotels waren ausgebucht oder einfach zu teuer. Irgendwann fanden wir dann ein Doppelzimmer in einem ziemlich abgewracktem, aber (oder wahrscheinlich eher deswegen) ziemlich günstigem Hostel.
Am nächsten Morgen fühlten wir uns fast noch elender als zuvor, aber wir waren guter Dinge. Schließlich würden wir ENDLICH einen Tag auf der GC erleben dürfen.
Um den Rest der Geschichte ein wenig abzukürzen: Mein Rucksack samt Karten wurde auf dem Hinweg geklaut, vor Ort gab es keine mehr. Wir wollten uns im nächsten Gewässer ertränken, nahmen dann aber doch den nächsten Zug nach Hause. Zumindest der kam pünktlich.
2009 kam dann die gamescom nach Köln. Wir freuten uns riesig. Der Weg von Gelsenkirchen nach Köln ist schließlich um einiges kürzer, als der nach Leipzig.
Keine ewigen Zugfahrten, Hotel nicht nötig. Da konnte ja eigentlich nichts dazwischenkommen. Scheinbar hatte das Schicksal jedoch einen komischen Sinn für Humor und erfand die Schweinegrippe. Damit hatte es sich auch für dieses Jahr mit der Messe erledigt. Nun hieß es 1,5 Wochen brav zu Hause bleiben.
Letztes Jahr wollten wir mit einer größeren Gruppe zur gamescom fahren. Da stellte sich dann heraus, dass das Schicksal gar keinen so komischen, sondern eher pechschwarzen Humor hatte. Wir wollten am Freitag los, am Tag davor hatte meine Tante  eine Hirnblutung. Nun war mir gar nicht mehr so nach gamescom zumute. Die Gruppe ist ohne mich gefahren, Micha ist aus Solidarität nicht mitgefahren, sondern hat meine Tante mit mir im Krankenhaus besucht. Wir sind dann am Sonntag für etwa 3 Stunden hingefahren, wobei es unter diesen Umständen nicht den erhofften Spaß gebracht hat. 
Für dieses Jahr jedoch scheint bisher alles glatt zu laufen. Meiner Tante geht es nach vielen Höhen und Tiefen, langem Koma und Reha wieder recht gut und Micha und ich freuen uns riesig auf die gamescom und hoffen, dass unsere Pechsträhne endlich ein Ende findet.
Mit diesem VIP-Package könntet ihr uns helfen, all den Spaß, den wir in den letzten 3 Jahren verpasst haben, nachzuholen.

Mit hoffnungsvollen Grüßen,
Alexander K.


----------



## Sapajapur (8. August 2011)

Moin Leute, 
ich bin zwar erst einmal auf der gamescom gewesen, aber das war SO geil das ich mir extra einen job neben der schule besorgt habe damit ich genug geld habe um die gamescom auch dieses jahr wieder voll auskosten zu können. 
auch ohne dieses VIP-Pack ist die gamescom einfach nur hammer geil, doch dieses Pack setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf es ist sozusagen das Sahnehäuptchen.
Also ich wünsche euch allen noch eine geile Gamescom und noch ein geiles jahr. 

also man sieht auf der gamescom,

Sap.


----------



## truejunglist (8. August 2011)

Weil Ich euch sonst solange auf den Sack gehe bis Ihr mich in die Zockareas mitnehmt so wie Ihr es letztes Jahr mit einem Leser gemacht habt...


----------



## RagePX (8. August 2011)

Weil ich bis jetzt auf jeder Gamescom war und immer mehr Zeit mit Warten als mit Zocken verbracht hab...  Zudem Waren die Getränke die ich mir in den Warteschlangen kaufen musste, um keinen Kreislaufkollaps zu bekommen gleich mal 10 mal teurer als die Eintrittskarte


----------



## mrhenry (8. August 2011)

weil ich ein treuer Leser bin und ich echt gern zur Gamescom gehen könnte!


----------



## Schatzisuch (8. August 2011)

Sorry, was soll denn dieses komische VIP sein (kann man das essen)? Ich will Achievements! xD


----------



## gooffi (8. August 2011)

weil ich noch nie da war und gerne da hin will fertig will kein buch schreiben  nemmt mich


----------



## Ricardion (8. August 2011)

Weil ich im Fall des Gewinns, mit einem Schimmel, Wrack, Zylinder und Monokel anreisen werde, auf denen das PC Games Logo zu Promotion - Zwecken gedruckt sein wird. Falls ich nicht gewinne, fordere ich euch mittels Ohrfeige zu einem Live-Polo Duell heraus!


----------



## Parady (8. August 2011)

Ich war 2 mal bisher da und hab noch kein Spiel davon angetestet. Bei der ersten Gamescom war ich mit Mädels da. Die hatten natürlich überhaupt keine Lust auf 2-4 Stunden anstehen und beim zweiten mal wurde ich von Gina Lisa abgelenkt. Die war irgendwie interessanter als die ganzen Games..^^


----------



## PhFlYeR (8. August 2011)

Einfach weil ich Computer-Spiele liebe !


----------



## Tetsuo11 (8. August 2011)

Ich MUSS diese Tickets haben, da ich am 21.08. mit meiner Freundin in den Urlaub gehe, da erwartet mich eine Woche lange nur Schiff, das östliche Mittelmeer, bestimmt nur lauter alte Menschen und ich muss tun was Sie sagt (( 
Aber am aller aller aller aller schlimmsten wird sein, dass ich eine ganze Woche lang nicht zu Zocken kommen werde...*heul* Deswegen brauche ich davor noch die massive Dröhnung, dass es für eie Woche reicht.
Aber viel wichtiger:
Mit diesen beiden in Gold nicht aufzuwiegenden VIP-Tickets hätte ich das ultimative Werkzeug in der Hand um Sie zu dazu zu bekommen mit auf die GC zu gehen und sie von Stand zu Stand zu schleifen und Sie sooooo viele tolle Games sehen zu lassen, dass ich auch mal was anderes ausser Super Mario Galaxy mit ihr spielen kann 
Also bitte bitte bitte gebt mir die Tickets und hebt meine Beziehung damit auf ein neues Level, es liegt an euch


----------



## rider210 (8. August 2011)

Tetsuo11 schrieb:


> Ich MUSS diese Tickets haben, da ich am 21.08. mit meiner Freundin in den Urlaub gehe, da erwartet mich eine Woche lange nur Schiff, das östliche Mittelmeer, bestimmt nur lauter alte Menschen und ich muss tun was Sie sagt ((
> Aber am aller aller aller aller schlimmsten wird sein, dass ich eine ganze Woche lang nicht zu Zocken kommen werde...*heul* Deswegen brauche ich davor noch die massive Dröhnung, dass es für eie Woche reicht.
> Aber viel wichtiger:
> Mit diesen beiden in Gold nicht aufzuwiegenden VIP-Tickets hätte ich das ultimative Werkzeug in der Hand um Sie zu dazu zu bekommen mit auf die GC zu gehen und sie von Stand zu Stand zu schleifen und Sie sooooo viele tolle Games sehen zu lassen, dass ich auch mal was anderes ausser Super Mario Galaxy mit ihr spielen kann
> Also bitte bitte bitte gebt mir die Tickets und hebt meine Beziehung damit auf ein neues Level, es liegt an euch



das wär doch mal die übelste verschwendung jemanden mitzuschleifen der davon 0 peil hat.

dan gebt sie lieber mir ich geh eh mit nem kollegen hin.


----------



## rc2609Mo (8. August 2011)

Ich würde gerne gewinnen weil ich dieses kleine Video für das Gewinnspiel gemacht habe: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYZPyu78K5w




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eYZPyu78K5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Da nur 2 Tage Zeit waren (eigentlich 3, aber Lesekompetenz ist nicht meine Stärke) ist es nicht perfekt und auch sehr kurz aber ich hoffe es gefällt euch trotzdem 
MFG rc2609mo


----------



## Caithe (8. August 2011)

Aloha!

Ich habe meinen jetzigen Freund vor einigen Jahren in einem Onlinerollenspiel kennengelernt. Mittlerweile sind wir seit 5 Jahren ein Paar. Zu unserem 5ten Jahrestag wollten wir uns etwas besonderes gönnen. Statt Urlaub in der Sonne oder ein "Romantik"-Wochenende haben wir uns also gegenseitig einen Besuch auf der Gamescom in Köln geschenkt - man will ja schließlich etwas machen was man gern tut und ein paar unvergessliche Tage erleben .

Mit den VIP-Karten würde ich gern meinen Schatz überraschen, sie würden die drei Tage die wir dort verbringen noch unvergesslicher und fantastischer machen.

best wishes
K.


----------



## xysa (8. August 2011)

Ich war vergangenes Jahr zum ersten mal auf der Gamescom (auch vorher nie in Leipzig) und mich hat diese endlose warterei totaaaaal angenervt. Alle saßen sie da mit ihren PSPs oder NintendoDS' in den Schlangen und waren am zocken.. mein Problem war (und ist) das ich keines von beidem besitze.. vielleicht sollte ich mit meinem Gameboy anreisen und jemanden suchen der mit mir und meinem Link-Kabel Pokemon spielen will?  Wie auch immer; ich stand halt da, ganz allein, in der Schlange für Assassins Creed: Brotherhood (hat mich nebenbei ein bisschen enttäuscht^^) und habe gewartet, und gewartet. Ich war zwar mit nem Kumpel auf der GC, der wollte Need for Speed Hot Pursuit zocken. Aber ganz ehrlich, welches NFS kommt schon an Most Wanted ran? 
Zusätzlich habe ich noch vergessen mir vorher den Raumplan richtig anzuschauen.. habe dann wie blöde nach Riot Games (League of Legends) gesucht. Und die nette Dame an der Info konnte mir auch nicht helfen, wo ich mal fragen möchte: WAS ist das überhaupt für ne INFO die mir keine INFOS geben kann? Verdammt! - - hab´s dann später aufgegeben nach denen zu suchen. Zum glück werden sie dieses Jahr mit League of Legends: Dominion stärker vertreten sein. Auf jeden Fall anschauen *notiert*.

Dann kam ich später zurück in die große Halle mit Sony und Playstation Move, wo grade MTV: Home anwesend war und ihre GC-Folge drehten. Zu Gast waren unter anderem eure "Kollegen" Budi und Simon von GameOne. Wollte dann noch ein Autogramm o.Ä. von einem haben, allerdings wurde auch das nichts denn die beiden wurden schleunigst von netten Männern in schwarzen Anzügen hinter die Kulissen eskortiert.
Dann habe ich mich zu Michael Jackson: The Experience verirrt und oh mein Gott war ich da auch schnell wieder weg, meine Güte^^
Hab dann mal einen Blick auf die Uhr geworfen und musste entsetzt feststellen, dass der Tag sich dem Ende neigte.. bzw. dem GamesCom Tag1 - Ende 
Dann habe ich auf meinem Rückweg noch Valve mit Portal 2 gefunden. Wollte mich gerade anstellen als mir ein netter Herr im ValveShirt sagte, dass sich anstellen jetzt nichtmehr lohnt da gleich Schluss wäre und sie mir nichtmehr garantieren könnten das ich ran komme. 
Mein erster GamesCom Tag war also nur Warterei ohne Handheld am Start, eine erfolglose Suche nach Riot, ein ernüchterndes "Promi"-Treffen, ein erschreckendes Tanzspiel und nochmehr Warterei, die ich nichtmal warten durfte (ja, genau!). Sauerei.

ALSO PCGames, wollt ihr wirklich verantworten müssen, das ich noch so einen Tag auf der GC erleben muss, voller Trauer und Leid? Ich hoffe nicht, nehmt mich mit  Liebe Grüße


----------



## w0n0 (8. August 2011)

Ich werde dieses Jahr zum erstmal auf der Gamescom sein und würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich der Glückliche seinen werde. Warum?
Weil ich ein absoluter Zocker bin und ich nur drauf warte alle anzocken zukönnen was mir in die Finger kommt. Also liebes PCGames Team . BITTE


----------



## slaindevil (8. August 2011)

Da ich meine Mutter nur 1 mal im Jahr sehe und das dieses Jahr genau auf das Wochenende der Gamescom fällt, habe ich sie auf die Gamescom eingeladen. Das heißt, ich werde an dem Wochenende von meiner Mutter und meiner Freundin begleitet. Ich war zwar noch nie auf der Gamescom, aber schon 3 mal in Leipzig auf der Games Convention. Wenn die Anstehzeiten der Gamescom mit denen der GC mithalten kann, dann tut mir bitte den Gefallen und erlöst meine Freundin und meine Mutter von der Warterei ^^ Und mich damit auch gleichzeitig von dem Gemecker der Beiden =D


----------



## rider210 (8. August 2011)

also ich würde die karten ja *rc2609Mo* geben weil sein video einfach geil is
http://forum.pcgames.de/members/2772107-rc2609mo.html​


----------



## rc2609Mo (8. August 2011)

rider210 schrieb:


> also ich würde die karten ja *rc2609Mo* geben weil sein video einfach geil is​


 thx sir


----------



## schattenlord98 (8. August 2011)

Ich bin klein, bin ganz allein
mir fällt hier zwar nicht viel ein,
außer diesem blöden Reim,
doch der Preis soll meiner sein...


----------



## leckmuschel (8. August 2011)

ich sollte es bekommen, weil ich einen hirntumor habe und nur noch 2 monate zu leben habe ^^
dementsprechend verpasse ich auch bf3 und die anderen großen titel.


----------



## Lamer99 (8. August 2011)

Ganz einfach weils meine erste Gamsecom ist und ich eigentlich nicht so recht daran glaube irgendetwas gewinnen zu können(das Glück ist nicht besonders auf meiner Seite).
Also überzeugt mich vom Gegenteil!


----------



## Pike1982 (8. August 2011)

Ich würde seehrrr gerne das VIP Ticket haben, weil ich noch nie auf einer Spielemesse war aufgrund der Wartezeiten, auch wenn meine Chancen leider eher schlecht stehen. 

Wer so verzweifelt ist wie rc2609Mo und ein echt gutes Video in müheseliger Kleinstarbeit macht, der denke ich sollte den Preis bekommen!


----------



## rc2609Mo (8. August 2011)

Pike1982 schrieb:


> Ich würde seehrrr gerne das VIP Ticket haben, weil ich noch nie auf einer Spielemesse war aufgrund der Wartezeiten, auch wenn meine Chancen leider eher schlecht stehen.
> 
> Wer so verzweifelt ist wie rc2609Mo und ein echt gutes Video in müheseliger Kleinstarbeit macht, der denke ich sollte den Preis bekommen!


 Danke für dein Kompliment, aber ich bin keineswegs verzweifelt


----------



## Vashor (8. August 2011)

Ich finde das ich die Tickets bekommen sollte, weil dann jeder PC Games Mitarbeiter den ich sehe ein High-Five von mir bekommt!
Also ich find das fair. 
Nein mal ganz im Ernst, ich würde das Ticket einfach gerne haben wollen weil ich seit Jahren zur Gamescom gehe, mich jedes mal drauf freue und  ich mich dadurch noch mehr freuen würde.


----------



## Berlin2005 (8. August 2011)

Ich würde gerne das ticket haben weil ich Bf3 schon vorbestellt habe und gerne von den anderen spielen überzeugt werden möchte und weil ich seit 1 jahr da hin gehe und mich tierisch auf dieses jahr freue


----------



## Faenwulf (8. August 2011)

Der Krieg zwischen Call of Duty´s und Battlefield´s ist ein Spiel, bei dem man lächelt. Wenn man nicht lächeln kann, sollte man grinsen. Wenn man nicht grinsen kann, sollte man sich für eine Zeit nicht blicken lassen.


----------



## Clefairy (9. August 2011)

Natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass es viele Bewerbungen gibt, jedoch möchte ich euch nun überzeugen, warum ich dieses wunderschönes Package gewinnen sollte. Klar, ich bin nicht wunderschöner, aber wer ist das schon . Jedoch bin ich ein Vollblut-Gamer, der zwar aus vollem Herzen zockt, aber aufgrund der immer höheren Anforderungen nicht immer jedes Spiel spielen kann, denn wer ist schön REICH und WUNDERSCHÖN? Also würde ich gerne mit diesem Package einen großen Einblick in die kommenden Spielehits aus allen Bereichen ergattern, somit wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn ich dieses Package gewinnen würde. Jedoch wenn ihr eine andere Person besser dafür geeignet findet, dann ist dies auch okay. Auf jeden Fall werdet ihr mit diesem Package einem Menschen eine ganz besondere Gamescom schenken, die dieser/diese niemals vergessen wird und dafür schonmal vielen Dank!


----------



## Link2005 (9. August 2011)

Ich habe gerade meinen alten PCGames Account durch das Gewinnspiel wiederentdeckt, da dachte ich, ich lass mir mal ein paar Zeilen für euch einfallen. 

Wieso ich das VIP-Package haben möchte,
das fragt ihr mich?
Die Frage ist recht einfach beantwortet,
Gamescom - Ich liebe Dich!

Ernsthaft, ich warte das ganze Jahr voller Vorfreude,
das letzte Mal ist schon wieder so lange her..
Doch dieses Mal wird es wieder größer und besser,
wie immer eben heißt es - MEHR!

Mehr Spiele, mehr Action, mehr Entertainment,
alles was das Herz begehrt.
Da kann ich doch ein wenig Zeit opfern,
ich hoffe dass dieses Gedicht euch entsprechend ehrt!

Die Gamescom, ja, wahrlich ein Spielefest,
und das in Köln, dem perfekten Ort!
Deswegen habe ich jetzt auch nichtmehr lange Zeit,
noch 9 Tage, dann bin ich fort!

Als VIP immer der erste bei den Spielen sein,
ich bekäm praktisch von allem wieder mehr!
Dank PCGames hab ich die Chance dazu,
das freut mich unglaublich sehr! 

~Robin


----------



## MChief0815 (9. August 2011)

Ich würde das VIP Ticket gerne bekommen, weil:
ich bin alle Tage (derzeit bis auf Mittwoch) auf der Messe anwesend,
ich würde hier einen Blog mit meinen Erfahrungen und Gefühlen aufschreiben, damit andere auch etwas von den Tickets haben,
mit der HD Kamera eines Freunden auch Videoeindrücke bieten,
wenn es mir möglich ist, würde ich auch Interviews führen, um mehr über das Spiel zu erfahren.

Ich bin seit meinem ersten PC ein leidenschaftlicher Zocker, der gegen jeden sein Hobby verteidigt. Ich habe in jedem Genre Erfahrung und bin bei den News immer vorne mit dabei. Dies wird meine 6te GC und ich hoffe sie wird noch mehr ein Kracher als sonst schon. Ich hoffe, dass dies im Großen und Ganzen mich beschreibt und was ich für das Ticket bieten kann.

Danke für die Möglichkeit des Gewinnspiels und ich freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel auf die GC 
mfg
Sebastian


----------



## Stophl91 (9. August 2011)

Ich möchte gerne Das VIP-Paket gewinnen und habe deshalb folgende Geschichte geschrieben:

Es war einmal ein kleiner Junge namens Christoph, der sich nichts sehnlicher wünschte als die Gamescom 2011 in Köln zu besuchen. Leider schreckten ihn die langen Schlangen und Wartezeiten ab. Doch dann kam es perfekt, denn Pcgames startete ein Gewinnspiel, dessen Preis ein VIP-Paket für die Gamescom war. Voller Vorfreude nahm er daran teil und wie durch ein Wunder gewann er es auch. Somit reiste er mit einem guten Freund im Schlepptau, 4 Tage lang nach Köln, um all die großen Spiele und dessen Hersteller zu bestaunen, von denen er schon so viel gehört hat. Dank der VIP-Tickets konnte er dort auch problemlos alle Spiele testen, auf die er schon so lange gewartet hat. Er sah Battlefield 3 und Star Wars: The Old Republic, spielte Modern Warfare 3 und Anno 2070, ja sogar zum Diablo 3 Stand konnte er problemlos gehen und es anspielen. Am dritten Tag nutze er die Backstage-Pässe, um das Gamescom-Festival unsicher zu machen und fühlte sich dabei wie ein richtiger VIP. Am letzten Tag verabschiedete sich der kleine Christoph mit glänzenden Augen und strahlendem Lächeln von der Gamescom und bedankte sich bei Pcgames, dass sie ihm so eine schöne Woche möglich gemacht haben und außerdem plante er bereits im nächsten Jahr wieder zu kommen. Nachdem er das Messegelände verlassen hatte und sich ein letztes Mal vom Auto aus in Richtung Messe umdrehte, schreckte er auf und fand sich plötzlich in seinem Schlafzimmer wieder. Vorbei das Ganze, war es alles nur ein Traum? ...
Am selben Morgen setzte er sich an seinen PC und besuchte wie fast täglich, den Internetauftritt von Pcgames. Dort stand ein Gewinnspiel, es kam ihm vor wie ein Déjà-vu, als er die Teilnahmebedingungen durchlas. Er merkte, dass es genau dieses Gewinnspiel war, von dem er letzte Nacht noch geträumt hatte und so entschloss er sich bei dem Gewinnspiel mitzumachen und eine möglichst kreative Antwort zu geben, warum genau er ausgewählt werden sollte. Nach langem Überlegen und etlichen Stunden ist ihm dann endlich die erleuchtende Idee gekommen. Er erinnerte sich wieder an seinen traum von letzte Nacht und schrieb diese kleine Kurzgeschichte als Kommentar auf, um seinen Traum von einem unvergesslichen Besuch auf der Gamescom wahr werden zu lassen.


----------



## trnapster (9. August 2011)

Weil ich sonst keinen Grund hätte von Wien nach Köln zu fahren.


----------



## KstK (9. August 2011)

Ich möchte gewinnen, weil ich noch nie irgendwo VIP war und so wäre es gleich mit meine lieblingsveranstaltung vereint ;D die GC  da zahlt es sich aus von Österreich nach DL zu fahren koste was es wolle.

Dieses Jahr wäre ein besonderes Jahr auf der GC wegen den guten Titeln die vorgestellt werden oh man und dann noch paar als VIP hammersache.

Mfg


----------



## derdragan (9. August 2011)

Hi warum sollte ich gewinnen... 
Weil ich gerade an meiner Masterarbeit schreibe ich nicht mal mehr weis wie man Spiele spielt. 
Morgens ab 8 bis nachts um 2 Uhr schreibe an diesem DRECKS TEIL ... UND NÄCHSTE WOCHE IST DAS ABGEGEBEN...(FREU)

Nach 4 Monaten keine vernüftiges Game mehr gezockt und keine ahnung von nichts mehr wäre es toll sich mal wie die ein König zu fühlen und einfach mal Diablo drei anzocken zu dürfen ... 
Bitte gibt mir einen Grund noch schneller Fertig werden zu wollen ...


----------



## motte49 (9. August 2011)

Ich möchte gewinnen weil ich den in der letzten Ferien Woche was hatte was mich freut.
Ich würde viele videos vlt auch einen Stream für andere leute auf youtube stellen.
Ich könnte endlich die ganzen games die bald rauskommen testen.
Ich weiß wie es ist sich an den Spielständen lange anzustellen-
Ich könnte meine freundin mitnehmen und sie endlich von den Videogames überzeugen.
Ich würde so gerne die echte Mig-21 beim BF3 stand sehen.
Bitte Bitte nimmt mich damit ich meine letzten ferien woche nochmal richtig genießen kann.


----------



## Vipdom (9. August 2011)

Hey, warum ich gewinnen sollte ? 
ganz einfach, dieses jahr ist mein erstes mal wo ich auf die gamescom bin! ich habe die letzten jahre kein urlaub mir gegönt und bin auch nicht weggefahren, wie all meine freunde, verwanten u.s.w dieses jahr leider auch nicht, und da finde ich ist das einzigste was ich mir dieses jahr gönnen möchte mal zu gamescom zu gehen, und da fände ich es schön nicht dann noch ewig anstehen zu müssen


----------



## Peerman (9. August 2011)

Ihr wollt wissen warum ich diesen VIP Gold Dings will, 
Ich will wissen warum da Stroh liegt, aber es gibt nicht für alles ne gute
Antwort. die beste Antwort die mir da spontan einfällt ist: Weil ich's kann!
Ne schätz beiseite fänds einfach cool


----------



## leckmuschel (9. August 2011)

ich sollte es bekommen, weil ich einen hirntumor habe und nur noch 2 monate zu leben habe ^^
dementsprechend verpasse ich auch bf3 und die anderen großen titel.


----------



## OutsiderXE (9. August 2011)

Meine Freundin und ich LIEBEN Videospiele und werden uns so oder so 4 Tage lang das Hirn mit Spielen zuballern. Die Gamescom ist geiler als Ostern (aber nicht so geil wie Weihnachten oder Geburtstag, weil man dann Spiele geschenkt kriegt und verschenken kann), Das VIP-Gold-Pass würde uns die Möglichkeit bieten Alles zu sehen, ohne traurigen Blick aufgrund eines verpassten Spiels. Egal ob Risen oder DiRT, StarCraft oder WWE'12, Diablo oder Deus Ex. Solange es die Speicherfunktion nicht für's wahre Leben gibt sind dies unsere Welten!


----------



## Azrasel (9. August 2011)

Tja, warum möchte ich gewinnen .....
Es gibt wirklich sehr viele Highlights dieses Jahr und so wenig Zeit sie zu testen, wenn man nur einen Tag auf die Gamescom kann, weil man nicht genug Geld für mehr hat.
Da kann man bei einer Wartezeit von teilweise bis zu 4 Stunden nur davon träumen Diablo 3 UND Star Wars The old Republic UND Battlefield 3 UND Skyrim UND Und und zu testen ....
Da wäre so ein VIP-Ticket genau das richtige. Sich einmal wie ein Star fühlen und 4 Tage lang ununterbrochen das neuste vom neusten auf Herz und Nieren durch testen.
Und dann zum Abschluss auch noch Backstage auf dem Gamescom Festival so richtig die Sau raus lassen.
Jaaa, das wäre ein Spaß den ich zu gerne mit meinem besten Freund teilen würde. ^^
In diesem Sinne, ich freu mich drauf und hoffe das ich bei den meisten Games mehr als nur das Banner von außen sehen kann xD
MfG Undeadbringer aka Azrasel


----------



## Aoshi (9. August 2011)

Warum sollte gerade ich gewinnen? Zum einen liebe ich Videospiele, egal ob EgoShooter, Strategie, Rollenspiele etc. Für jedes Genre gibt es immer das passende Spiel für mich. Auch fast alle Plattformen finde ich sehr Interessant. Da ich später als Entwickler tätig werden möchte, finde ich auch die Technicken hinter dem ganzen sehr interessant. Auf der GamesCom gibt es also jede menge Spiele und Plattformen so wie andere Technologien die ich mal antesten möchte. Auch die neuen gamefutures, wie z.B. 3D Gaming (3DS, PC-Spiele mit 3D unterstützung, PS3-Spiele mit 3D unterstützung etc.) möchte ich gerne antesten. War bisher, seitdem die GamesCom gibt (also in Köln stattfindet), jedesmal dort, aber hatte nie wirklich alle Spiele, die mich angesprochen hatten, antesten können, da mich eben auch sehr viel anspricht. Vor allem in diesem Jahr gibt es sehr viele gute Titel, die mich dort ansprechen und ich nur einfach Geil finde. Habe die befürchtung, das ich es nicht schaffe, mal alles antesten zu können und sehr viel spaß dort zu haben.
Zum anderen schreibt gerade meine Lebensgefährtin ihre Bachelorarbeit zu Viedeospiele, genauer gesagt, um die Geschichtliche Hintergründe in und um Videospiele und ihre Praktische Arbeit besteht darin, dazu eine Zeitschrift zu gestalten. Zwar hatte meine Freundin diesbezüglich etliche Entwicklerstudios und Publisher angeschrieben, aber bisher noch keine Antwort von dennen erhalten. So würde ein VIP-Ticketzugang ihr doch erhebliche vorteile verschaffen, abgesehen von dem vergnügen 

lg Aoshi ^.^


----------



## Ghettojoseph (9. August 2011)

Ich würde das Ticket gerne haben um mit meinem Bruder der seit einem halben Jahr in Mainz wohnt (ich im tiefsten Bayern) auf die Gamescom gehen zu können. Durch ihn bin ich überhaupt auf PC- un Videospiele gekommen. Früher haben wir LAN gezockt aber heute spielen wir nur noch (selten (leider))  online und sehen uns nicht. Da wir beide schon immer mal auf die Gamescom gehen wollten wehre das vor allem im VIP bereich mal wider ein besonderes Erlebnis.

Das Ticket würde uns freuen

Sers


----------



## Red-Bird (9. August 2011)

Ja...*hust*...also ich möchte das Gamescom VIP Ticket haben weil...ich dafür ein Lied geschrieben habe 
Es ist nicht perfekt, die Idee ist von otto geklaut und die Melodie frei nach Billy Joel "we didn´t start the fire)- ABER der Text ist von mir 
Ich möchte damit zeigen, dass auch leidenschaftliche Gamer...ehhh...sowas wie künstlerische Anflüge haben können.
Naja in diesem Sinne....Liebe Grüße - RedBird/Nils





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=olJ1qGPiB3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




P.s.: Das Video war mehr zweckmäßig..leider ist die Tonspur nicht wirklich passend zum-sehr schlechten-Bild aber um dieses geht es ja auch nicht ^^


----------



## Dathon3 (9. August 2011)

Nachdem ich früher neidisch nach Leipzig blicken konnte und mir Jahr für Jahr vornahm "Jetzt fährst du!" war die Freude über den Wechsel der Gamescom nach Köln riesengroß.

Doch was war dass vor 3 Jahren. 

Warten, warten und nochmals warten auf all die Games, die mir so wichtig erschienen.

Ich kam mir vor wie in einem Vergnügungspark vor den Attraktionen, nur dass ich dort zumindest über diverse Acts unterhalten wurde und einem die Wartezeit von teilweise zwei Stunden nicht zu lang vorkam.

Habt ihr als Redakteure jemals  in der Schlange gestanden??!!! 

Wie toll muss es sein als VIP oder Redakteuer einer  namhaften PC Spielefachzeitschrfift sofort durchlaufen zu können. 

Das möchte ich auch einmal erleben und nun scheint meine Chance gekommen.

Wieso aber sollte ich der Glückliche werden, der von Euch für einen Tag zum VIP gekrönt wird.

Ich bin bestimmt nicht besser oder schlauer als die anderen PC Games Leser. Ich betrachte mich auch nicht als das Maß aller Dinge.

Ich versuche es mal so zu beschreiben.

Ich habe zwei kleine Kinder. Habt ihr schon einmal einem Kind seinen sehnlichsten Wunsch erfüllt. 

Da wird ein Polizei Playmobilauto zur wichtigsten Sache im Leben und beim Aufreisen der Verpackung leuchten einem die glücklichen Kinderaugen an. Das alleine ist der manchmal stressige Job als Vater bzw. Eltern wert.

Leider kann ich mich an meine eigene Kindheit nur noch schwerlich erinnern. Ich möchte  dieses Glücksgefühl als Erwachsener auch noch mal erleben und Euch die Gelegenheit bieten mir bei der Übergabe der VIP Karte in die Augen zu schauen.

Dann werdet ihr wissen, wie dankbar Euch Eure Leser für Eure gelungene Arbeit wirklich sind.


----------



## HAWK7 (9. August 2011)

Wie definiert sich der Gewinner eines Wettbewerbes?

Er überrascht die Jury in so einer weise in der sie es nicht erwartet hätte. Betteln um den Gewinn lässt sie jedoch abstumpfen. Gleichzeitig versucht so eine Jury, wenn sie wohl gesonnen ist, was ich in diesem Falle hoffe, die Person mit dem Gewinn zu beglücken, die es auch zu schätzen weiß. Man will ja nicht das der Preis verkommt oder wie in diesem Fall, dass die Karten ungenutzt bleiben. Solch ein Verhalten kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen, doch es soll auch solche Leute geben.

Nun zu mir. Warum sollte ich den Preis gewinnen? Wenn man es genau betrachtet gibt es keinen besonderen Grund, denn ich bin ein Niemand, ein Individuum welches durch kein Medium Bekanntheit erlangt hat. Dies trifft wie ich glaube auf die meisten Besucher dieser Seite zu. Mich unterscheidet nur Marginales, wie zum Beispiel dass ich schon seit 2007 die GamesCom (früher GamesConvention) besucht habe und um die nicht endenden Warteschlangen bei Blockbustertitel bescheid weiß.

Und doch bin ich ein Individuum das sich gern mit dem Medium "Videospiele" beschäftigt und manch seltene Spiele sogar als Kunst ansieht. Zu solchen Spielen zähle ich zum Beispiel Heavy Rain (PS3 von einem Freud ausgeliehen) und Limbo. Jetzt können viele anderer Meinung sein, ob man Videospiele je als Kunst bezeichnen darf. Hierzu haben sie auch ein Recht den über Kunst kann man sich ja bekanntlich streiten. Worauf ich hinaus will, ist dass "Videospiele" ein Teil unserer heutigen Kultur ist (man denke hier nur an Mario oder Tetris). Doch der Ruf dieses Mediums ist stark ins wanken geraten. Immer wieder werden "Videospiele" als Grund für so genannte "Amokläufe" hergezogen, da manche Menschen, die mir nicht sympathisch erscheinen, einen Zusammenhang zwischen beidem sehen. Hierbei erlaube ich mir eine Aussage die nicht vollkommen ernst genommen werden sollte: „100% aller "Amokläufer" essen Brot. Lasst uns Brot verbieten!“ Das ist ein ähnlicher Aktivismus, den wir jetzt in Norwegen bei Videospielfachmärkten sehen. Dabei vergessen wir nur zu oft, dass manch unsere Eltern, ganz lapidar ausgedrückt, Tetris oder Super Mario auf dem Gameboy "abgenerdet" haben.

Spiele findet man heute überall. Die neuste Attraktion im Phantasialand Köln ist „Maus au Chocolat“. Für die, die es noch nicht kennen: Man sitzt in einem Wagen und trägt eine 3D-Brille. Dann fährt man mit dem eben genannten Wagen von einer Leinwand zur nächsten. Bei jeder Leinwand schießt (!) man mit einer Spritztüte (!) auf Mäuse und bekommt Punkte für Abschüsse. Wer sich mit Games auskennt ruft Railshooter, den im Grunde ist es auch nichts anderes. Nur "kindgerecht" verpackt, weil man ja hier nicht auf Menschen schießt. In keinen Nachrichten wurde die Attraktion beschimpft oder an den Pranger gestellt. Hier sieht man die Ironie in unserer Gesellschaft. Was ist mit der Aufklärung geschehen, in der Kant uns unter anderen zum eigenständigen Denken aufgefordert hat? Unsere Gesellschaft eifert der Mehrheit hinterher, ohne den eigenen Verstand zu benutzen. Man will ja nicht alleine mit seiner Meinung da stehen.

Anstelle Spiele zu verurteile sollte man ihr Potential entdecken uns sich mal auf sie einlassen. Jeder der einen grandios inszenierten Shooter gespielt hat, den Sammelwahn eines guten Rollenspiels erlebt hat oder einfach eine gute, interaktive Story erfahren hat, weiß dass es ein schönes Erlebnis ist.

Nun zu mir. Zu dem Niemand, der sich für den Ruf der interaktiven Medien einsetzt, welcher fest dran glaubt, dass Spiele irgendwann in naher Zukunft den gleichen Stellenwert wie Filme errechen werden. Dieser Niemand glaubt das er die Jury überrascht hat, den auch das Vorurteil welches ich leider teilweise bestätigen muss, dass Gamer faul sind habe ich mit meiner Wenigkeit teilweise widerlegt.

Jetzt kann sich die Jury sicher sein, das die Tickets bei dem Richtigen landen, denn sie wissen, dass dieses Individuum ein passionierter Gamer mit Leib und Seele ist, der sich sehr , mit einem Kumpel natürlich, über das VIP-Paket freuen würde.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Daniel „HAWK7“ Roskop


----------



## Blu3storm (9. August 2011)

Ich habe seit 2004 keine Games Convention/gamescom ausgelassen und werde auch dieses Jahr (zum dritten Mal) als Fachbesucher dabei sein (denn ohne Fachbesuchertag kann ich kaum an alle guten Spiele selbst Hand anlegen und vor allem darauf kommt es doch an, oder?).

Da für mich die GC immer ein ganz besonderes Ereignis ist, möchte ich 2011 ein wenig *zum besseren gamescom-Erlebnis beitragen*. Und zwar mit meinem feinen kleinen *Blog/Website*.


http://inside-gc.tumblr.com/


Mein Hauptgedanke dahinter ist es nicht über all die Spiele und Aussteller an sich zu Berichten, denn das können andere viel besser, sondern andere wichtige Themen in Erfahrung zu bringen:

*1. Was gibt es an den Ständen zu sehen? 
2. Wer verteilt die coolsten Goodys?*

*1.* Wer sich für Call of Duty, Diablo, Battlefield oder auch ein Assassin‘s Creed anstellt, möchte gerne wissen, was es eigentlich hinter den verschlossenen Ständen zu sehen geben wird. Wird einem ein Video gezeigt? Gibt es auch Multiplayer Spielszenen? Darf man selber spielen und wenn ja, was genau? Ich werde am Fachbesuchertag die wichtigsten Stände so gut es geht abklappern und schauen was es denn zu sehen geben wird.

*2. *Sicher, wir lieben die gc weil wir Spiele lieben, doch seien wir ehrlich: So ein cooles T-Shirt oder anderes Merchandise möchte jeder gerne haben. Damit ihr Bescheid wisst, wo es was und wie zu holen gibt, werde ich mich extra bei allen Ständen an denen es was zu holen gibt, erkundigen und auch Fotos machen, sofern sich die Möglichkeit bietet.
Wenn man nett fragt, wird einem sicherlich auch Auskunft gegeben, da bin ich mir sicher.

Ich werde diese Infos dann während und nach dem Fachbesuchertag möglichst übersichtlich in Blogeinträgen als auch als zusammenfassenden Artikel auf meiner Seite veröffentlichen (wäre auch dann eine Lesernews auf PC Games möglich/sinnvoll?).

Also liebe PC Games, momentan sieht es so aus dass ich mein kleines Projekt am Mittwoch möglichst komplett abwickeln werde. Mit einem V.I.P Paket würde ich aber ganz sicher noch 1-2 Tage länger bleiben und hätte mehr Zeit für meine diesjährigen Highlights Battlefield 3 und Guild Wars 2, welche für mich die gc 2011 schon zur besten seit 2004 machen.


*P.S.: Soll ich zur Feier meines Gewinns euch (oder dem Podcast-Team?) die Oreo Kekse mit oder ohne Vollmilchummantelung zuschicken*?


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (10. August 2011)

Wann wird dann der Gewinner bekannt gegeben?


----------



## Worrel (10. August 2011)

Ich sollte gewonnen haben, weil ich in einem tollen Haus wohne. Und weil das Haus rund um die Uhr einen Rasen rundum hat. Als das Tollhaus gerad am Rasen dran war, sollte ich plötzlich mähen. "Nix da!", sagte ich, "Ich rase doch jetzt nicht mit dem Schaf zum Mähen um den Block!" Nadine nahm das Messer aus dem -block und wunderte sich, daß es nicht da war. "Zwiegesägtes Firmament!" rief sie, "Ist denn schon wieder Vollmond?" Entgegen ihrer weiteren Ausführungen nahm ich den Mond zu voll mit selbiger -Milch, welche mir deshalb wie Krokodilstränen aus den -winkeln floß. Ein Zufall wollte es, daß dieses Floß talabwärts führte, so daß ich den Krokodilen entkommen konnte. Die sahen aber auch blöd aus mit ihren Strähnen im Gesicht. Mit dem Messer in dem Strand stand ich dann am Messestand - ein tolles Haus in meiner Hand. Oder waren das doch die Wipp' Karten? Oder die vom Schaukelkarussell? Es drehte sich so schnell, daß ich glatt glaubte, in einem Tollhaus zu sein. Das rund um die Uhr einen Rasen rundum hat. Als das Tollhaus gerad am Rasen dran war, sollte ich plötzlich mähen. "Nix da!", sagte ich, "Ich rase doch jetzt nicht mit dem Schaf zum Mähen um den Block!" Nadine nahm das Messer aus dem -block und wunderte sich, daß es nicht da war. "Zwiegesägtes Firmament!" rief sie, "Ist denn schon wieder Vollmond?" Entgegen ihrer weiteren Ausführungen nahm ich den Mond zu voll mit selbiger -Milch, welche mir deshalb wie Krokodilstränen aus den -winkeln floß. Ein Zufall wollte es, daß dieses Floß talabwärts führte, so daß ich den Krokodilen entkommen konnte. Die sahen aber auch blöd aus mit ihren Strähnen im Gesicht. Mit dem Messer in dem Strand stand ich dann am Messestand - ein tolles Haus in meiner Hand. Oder waren das doch die Wipp' Karten? Oder die vom Schaukelkarussell? Es drehte sich so schnell, daß ich glatt glaubte, in einem Tollhaus zu sein. Das rund um die Uhr einen Rasen rundum hat. Als das Tollhaus gerad am Rasen dran war, sollte ich plötzlich mähen. "Nix da!", sagte ich, "Ich rase doch jetzt nicht mit dem Schaf zum Mähen um den Block!" Nadine nahm das Messer aus dem -block und wunderte sich, daß es nicht da war. "Zwiegesägtes Firmament!" rief sie, "Ist denn schon wieder Vollmond?" Entgegen ihrer weiteren Ausführungen nahm ich den Mond zu voll mit selbiger -Milch, welche mir deshalb wie Krokodilstränen aus den -winkeln floß. Ein Zufall wollte es, daß dieses Floß talabwärts führte, so daß ich den Krokodilen entkommen konnte. Die sahen aber auch blöd aus mit ihren Strähnen im Gesicht. Mit dem Messer in dem Strand stand ich dann am Messestand - ein tolles Haus in meiner Hand. Oder waren das doch die Wipp' Karten? Oder die vom Schaukelkarussell? Es drehte sich so schnell, daß ich glatt glaubte, in einem Tollhaus zu sein. Das rund um die Uhr einen Rasen rundum hat. Als das Tollhaus gerad am Rasen dran war, sollte ich plötzlich mähen. "Nix da!", sagte ich, "Ich rase doch jetzt nicht mit dem Schaf zum Mähen um den Block!" Nadine nahm das Messer aus dem -block und wunderte sich, daß es nicht da war. "Zwiegesägtes Firmament!" rief sie, "Ist denn schon wieder Vollmond?" Entgegen ihrer weiteren Ausführungen nahm ich den Mond zu voll mit selbiger -Milch, welche mir deshalb wie Krokodilstränen aus den -winkeln floß. Ein Zufall wollte es, daß dieses Floß talabwärts führte, so daß ich den Krokodilen entkommen konnte. Die sahen aber auch blöd aus mit ihren Strähnen im Gesicht. Mit dem Messer in dem Strand stand ich dann am Messestand - ein tolles Haus in meiner Hand. Oder waren das doch die Wipp' Karten? Oder die vom Schaukelkarussell? Es drehte sich so schnell, daß ich glatt glaubte, in einem Tollhaus zu sein. Das rund um die Uhr einen Rasen rundum hat. Als das Tollhaus gerad am Rasen dran war, sollte ich plötzlich mähen. "Nix da!", sagte ich, "Ich rase doch jetzt nicht mit dem Schaf zum Mähen um den Block!" Nadine nahm das Messer aus dem -block und wunderte sich, daß es nicht da war. "Zwiegesägtes Firmament!" rief sie, "Ist denn schon wieder Vollmond?" Entgegen ihrer weiteren Ausführungen nahm ich den Mond zu voll mit selbiger -Milch, welche mir deshalb wie Krokodilstränen aus den -winkeln floß. Ein Zufall wollte es, daß dieses Floß talabwärts führte, so daß ich den Krokodilen entkommen konnte. Die sahen aber auch blöd aus mit ihren Strähnen im Gesicht. Mit dem Messer in dem Strand stand ich dann am Messestand - ein tolles Haus in meiner Hand. Oder waren das doch die Wipp' Karten? Oder die vom Schaukelkarussell? Es drehte sich so schnell, daß ich glatt glaubte, in einem Tollhaus zu sein. Das rund um die Uhr einen Rasen rundum hat. Als das Tollhaus gerad am Rasen dran war, sollte ich plötzlich mähen. "Nix da!", sagte ich, "Ich rase doch jetzt nicht mit dem Schaf zum Mähen um den Block!" Nadine nahm das Messer aus dem -block und wunderte sich, daß es nicht da war. "Zwiegesägtes Firmament!" rief sie, "Ist denn schon wieder Vollmond?" Entgegen ihrer weiteren Ausführungen nahm ich den Mond zu voll mit selbiger -Milch, welche mir deshalb wie Krokodilstränen aus den -winkeln floß. Ein Zufall wollte es, daß dieses Floß talabwärts führte, so daß ich den Krokodilen entkommen konnte. Die sahen aber auch blöd aus mit ihren Strähnen im Gesicht. Mit dem Messer in dem Strand stand ich dann am Messestand - ein tolles Haus in meiner Hand. Oder waren das doch die Wipp' Karten? Oder die vom Schaukelkarussell? Es drehte sich so schnell, daß ich glatt glaubte, in einem Tollhaus zu sein. Das rund um die Uhr einen Rasen rundum hat. Als das Tollhaus gerad am Rasen dran war, sollte ich plötzlich mähen. "Nix da!", sagte ich, "Ich rase doch jetzt nicht mit dem Schaf zum Mähen um den Block!" Nadine nahm das Messer aus dem -block und wunderte sich, daß es nicht da war. "Zwiegesägtes Firmament!" rief sie, "Ist denn schon wieder Vollmond?" Entgegen ihrer weiteren Ausführungen nahm ich den Mond zu voll mit selbiger -Milch, welche mir deshalb wie Krokodilstränen aus den -winkeln floß. Ein Zufall wollte es, daß dieses Floß talabwärts führte, so daß ich den Krokodilen entkommen konnte. Die sahen aber auch blöd aus mit ihren Strähnen im Gesicht. Mit dem Messer in dem Strand stand ich dann am Messestand - ein tolles Haus in meiner Hand. Oder waren das doch die Wipp' Karten? Oder die vom Schaukelkarussell? Es drehte sich so schnell, daß ich glatt glaubte, in einem Tollhaus zu sein. Und wenn ich nicht gewonnen haben sollte, schreibe ich weiter so einen Käse hier ins Forum


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (10. August 2011)

Wir haben uns bereits für einen Gewinner entschieden und ihn angeschrieben. Sobald sich der entsprechende User meldet, geben wir seinen pcgames.de-Namen mit dem entsprechenden Sieger-Beitrag bekannt.

Edit: Wir haben eine Antwort erhalten. Das Paket geht an den User rc2609Mo. Seinen Beitrag gibt es hier. Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß auf der Gamescom im Namen von PC Games. Danke an alle, die mitgemacht haben.


----------



## TributeKatniss (10. August 2011)

Finde Ich komisch er bekommt das Paket mit der begründung "er will das Paket haben weil er das Video gedreht hat". Ich finde das etwas komisch, allein weil es hieß man soll schreiben warum ausgerechnet wir das Paket bekommen sollten und für mich persönlich ist das keine gute Meinung oder keine gute Überzeugung?! Und es stand nichts davon da das wir mega kreativ sein sollen. Hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich als Mediengestalterin und meine Freundin, die Kommunikations Design studiert, etwas anders gemacht. 
Ist das nicht etwas unfair allen gegenüber? Es gibt USER die so geile Kommentare geschrieben haben, die sich mühe gemacht haben.

Egal ich kann da mit umgehen, aber verstehen kann ich es nicht  Sorry ... Jetzt bin ich vielleicht der Buuuhhhhmann aber das wollte ich mal los werden. 

Trotzdem: Das Video ist ganz nett und glückwunsch an rc2609Mo


----------



## YJeeper (10. August 2011)

Ja, das Video ist Geil, aber ihr schreibt das hier: "Nutzt die Kommentarbox und schreibt uns, warum gerade ihr das VIP Package Gold für die Gamescom gewinnen sollt. Den überzeugendsten Beitrag ....." 

Man soll es Begründen, schriftlich.....und kein Video, Audio oder sonst etwas. Es sind doch komplett andere Vorraussetzungen gegeben worden!

@TributeKatniss - Recht haste da! Schönes Video, aber es war eine schriftliche Begründung gefordert.... trotzdem Respekt für das Video.


----------



## rc2609Mo (10. August 2011)

TributeKatniss schrieb:


> Finde Ich komisch er bekommt das Paket mit der begründung "er will das Paket haben weil er das Video gedreht hat". Ich finde das etwas komisch, allein weil es hieß man soll schreiben warum ausgerechnet wir das Paket bekommen sollten und für mich persönlich ist das keine gute Meinung oder keine gute Überzeugung?! Und es stand nichts davon da das wir mega kreativ sein sollen. Hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich als Mediengestalterin und meine Freundin, die Kommunikations Design studiert, etwas anders gemacht.
> Ist das nicht etwas unfair allen gegenüber? Es gibt USER die so geile Kommentare geschrieben haben, die sich mühe gemacht haben. Und Legofilme gibt es schon ewig... oh sorry da kommt der Mediengestalter durch.
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, wer warum gewonnen hat musst du mit den Redakteuren  besprechen, ich bin jedenfalls glücklich 
Zu der Aussage Lego Videos wären alt: Ja sie sind alt aber einfach ein Kommentar zu schreiben ist noch älter ;P
Außerdem war es sehr, sehr viel Arbeit das Video in 2 Tagen zu machen und ich habe mir auch viel Mühe gegeben.



YJeeper schrieb:


> Man soll es Begründen, schriftlich.....und kein  Video, Audio oder sonst etwas. Es sind doch komplett andere  Vorraussetzungen gegeben worden!


 Davon stand im Beitrag nichts, nur das man die Kommentarbox benutzen soll um seinen Beitrag (in meinem Fall das Video) zu posten.

Na ja jedem das seine, ich bin froh das ich gewonnen habe und freu mich auf die Gamescom.

MFG rc2609 Mo



edit: ok da stand man solls schreiben. ich hab geschrieben weil ich das video gemacht habe.


----------



## tarnvogL (10. August 2011)

ich finde das von PC Games nicht gerecht. Wenn es jemand gewesen wäre der mit Filmkamera und Interviews usw gekommen währe, hätte ich das ja verstanden. Aber nur wegen einem Legovideo mit der begründung einfach nicht lange anstehen zu müssen ?!
Entschuldigung, aber das ist eine Entscheidung von PC Games die einem Kind gleicht.
Anscheinend ging es doch um den Aufwand den man dafür betreiben muss und nicht um einen vernünftigen Kommentar mit konstruktiven Argumenten. Sauhaufen.


----------



## Red-Bird (10. August 2011)

Glückwunsch rc2609 Mo ....ich wusste als ich es gesehn habe das du gewinnst XD....war auch echt ne coole Idee....zu diesen "ich finde doof das ich nicht gewonnen habe" Beiträgen muss ich ehrlichgesagt gestehen, dass ich diese ziemlich "doof" finde. Also erstmal triefen sie vor Neid (Todsünde ^^) und zweitens waren Videos etc. zu keiner Zeit ausgeschlossen sowie drittens versaut dem Gewinner das die ehrlich verdiente Siegesfreude (würde es mir zumindest) ^^


----------



## Red-Bird (10. August 2011)

P.s.: 


tarnvogL schrieb:


> Anscheinend ging es doch um den Aufwand den man dafür betreiben muss und nicht um einen vernünftigen Kommentar mit konstruktiven Argumenten.


   *nachguck* -->



tarnvogL schrieb:


> Mein großes Ziel ist es, später in der  Entwicklungsbranche von interaktiven Spielen mitzuwirken und möchte mehr  Erfahrung zu gewinnen, indem ich vor Ort mit den Publishern/Entwickler  reden, realistisches und konstruktives Feedback geben und auch selbst  dazu lernen kann. Ich wäre sehr dankbar über das VIP Package, da ich  bisher noch nie auf der Gamescom war und dies somit ein einmaliges  Erlebnis für mich und einer guten Freundin werden könnte, die ebenfalls  eine begeisternde Spielerin ist


 



tarnvogL schrieb:


> Sauhaufen.


----------



## tarnvogL (10. August 2011)

und du bist der kleine pupertierende Bruder von rc2609Mo, hm ?


----------



## Red-Bird (10. August 2011)

tarnvogL schrieb:


> und du bist der kleine pupertierende Bruder von rc2609Mo, hm ?


 
Nein ich denke nicht-  hatte das "Musik"-Video gemacht.....bin halt der Meinung man sollte sich nicht  über sowas aufregen...ich hatte mir auch ziemlich viel arbeit mit dem  Ding gemacht..mal verliert man mal gewinnen die anderen...ist aber  meiner meingung nach kein Grund dafür den Gewinner in die Lage zu bringen sich für seinen Sieg  rechtfertigen zu müssen......dann auch noch mit  sonem unpassenden Spruch die Jury zu "beleidigen" , auch wenn es  scherzhaft gemeint ist, halte ich doch für ein klassisches Beispiel für  "schlechter verlierer".......wollte dich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt mit  meinem etwas überspitztem "ps" kommentar angreifen...sorry


----------



## tarnvogL (10. August 2011)

das ich rc2609Mo etwas vorwerfe ist ein Lüge. Ich finde es mieß und ungerecht von der Jury. Fertig. Aber das habe cih ja unten schon beschrieben warum.


----------



## Berlin2005 (10. August 2011)

Glückwunsch rc2609 wie einige sagten mal verliert man mal gewinnen die anderen ist wie beim  games zocken  Wir sehen und nächste woche auf der gamescom


----------



## iFlo (10. August 2011)

Glückwunsch rc2609  Das Video war echt ganz gut gemacht


----------



## TributeKatniss (10. August 2011)

Ach mein Gott... Männer  *Scherz* klar soll rc2609 sich freuen und er soll sogar heute Abend wegen diesem Gewinn ja groß feiern...  ich glaube ein paar Leute verstehen mein Kommentar falsch.  Ich werde genau nächste Woche genauso feiern auf der Gamescom und ich werde die Zeit genießen und wenn es warteschlangen gibt, dann gibt es sie ebend...  

Mein Güte, es gibt so viel auf der Gamescom allein wo man nicht warten muss oder wirklich nicht lange warten muss. Ich rede aus Erfahrung!  Ein paar Monate später kann man eh im Internet Gamesplays und weitere Informationen vom Game lesen. 

Sind wir ehrlich, ich freue mich nicht nur auf die Spiele. Die Atmosphäre ist einfach Bombastisch das so etwas negatives wie eine Warteschlange einem nicht den Spaß an der Messe verderben kann... also leute wir schaffen das  hihihi

Das musste raus bevor ein Krieg  und von mir ein falsches Bild entsteht . Ich bin doch nur ein nettes Gamermädel  Muhaha! Und wir haben alle die selben Interessen. Frieden... hihihi


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (10. August 2011)

Zunächt mal, das ist keine Kritik an rc2609 Mo oder einem anderen User und will den Gewinn nicht schlecht reden, sondern das ist eine Kritik an der Jury. Ich gönn rc2609 Mo den Gewinn, das Video war gut gemacht. aber:



> Nutzt die Kommentarbox und *schreibt* uns, warum gerade ihr das VIP Package Gold für die Gamescom gewinnen sollt. Den *überzeugendsten* Beitrag[...]


Da steht nicht "der kreativste" oder "der mit dem meisten Aufwand".

Und "ich soll gewinnen, weil ich nen Video gemacht hab", ist Wohl nicht grad überzeugend, und selbst wenn man die Argumente aus dem Video nimmt, so sagt das nur: "Ich will nicht warten" und das sagen 99% der Bewerber. Hätte jemand mit nem bessern Kommentar gewonne hätt ich gesagt: Fair gekämpft, fair verloren. 
Warum blos gibt es unter den Antwort nur ein Video und warum gewinnt genau das? Nicht weil 180 andere nicht auf die Idee kamen, sondern weil ein Kommentar verlangt war. Über ein Gutes Video mit vielen Argumenten würd ich noch akzenptieren aber so, ich bitte euch.

Nochmals Glückwunsch rc2609 Mo, kannst ja nix für die Entscheidung der Jury. Gutes Video, aber "ich kann ein Video mit Lego machen", find ich, im Rahmen der Bedigungen, nicht genug.

PS: Ja ein bisl Neid ist dabei, aber ich leb jetzt damit, hab ja noch den Fastpass zu BF3 und werd Spaß haben.

PPS: Auch allen anderen, vorallem rc2609 Mo, viel Spaß auf der Gamescom.


----------



## WapitiBrot (11. August 2011)

Sorry, PC Games aber in dem Fall finde ich es ebenfalls ungerecht! Klar, er hat nen Video gemacht, welches vielleicht einen etwas hohen Aufwand hatte, jedoch keine allzu überzeugende Begründung enthielt. Im Endeffekt entspricht es jedoch NICHT den Teilnahmebedingungen. Insofern ist es allen anderen Gegenüber, die sich Mühe gemacht haben und einen eigenen Text entworfen haben richtig unfair.


----------



## looser111 (11. August 2011)

ist ja mal ziemlich mies von der "jury" jemanden gewinnen zu lassen der etwas ganz anderes macht als es gefordert wurde. trotzdem glückwunsch und have fun, hab ja meine bf fastpass und vllt noch den für rage und skyrim


----------

